# RPG Now Open!



## Morrus (Apr 30, 2004)

The RPG is now open!  If you're a community supporter, feel free to go check it out.

I've spent some time making some items and NPCs, but any thoughts on those are welcome.  It was hard to figure out how much to price stuff at, so I hope the "economy" isn't too off-kilter.

It may take some getting used to - it's a bit more complicated than Petz was.   I got the hang of it through trial and error (as the documentation is practically non-existant, although I wrote a couple of help files).


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 30, 2004)

Alrighty...time to go try this out


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 30, 2004)

Do we still get money for posts, news items, etc?


----------



## Morrus (Apr 30, 2004)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Do we still get money for posts, news items, etc?



For the moment, yeah.  The economy will need a lot of tweaking, I imagine, so things could change as we go along.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 30, 2004)

Morrus said:
			
		

> For the moment, yeah.  The economy will need a lot of tweaking, I imagine, so things could change as we go along.



 Oki. Seeing as jobs provide money, that should help a lot. Hmm...will there be a way to pick more than one job, or are you stuck with just one?


----------



## Morrus (Apr 30, 2004)

One job at a time.  You can change jobs, though.


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (Apr 30, 2004)

Is it normal that in the RPG character creation process I have access to such things as "Limit break" and "avatar sizes"?

A "i don't have time for this" R


----------



## Morrus (Apr 30, 2004)

Yup.  Limit Break is just descriptive - mechanically it does the same thig whatever, but you get to call it what you want.  Makes your character a bit more colourful.

The avatar size - not sure.  I can set the max in the Admin controls, so I'm not sure why it asks you.


----------



## Morrus (Apr 30, 2004)

I'm off out now.  Play around and see what you think.  I imagine that you guys will probably know the system better than me when I get back!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 30, 2004)

I guess it asks you the size because some people will have smaller ones...or something.

Heheh, I like naming the limit break. I think "Kick Him While He's Down!" fits the Guards of Ankh-Morpork.


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (Apr 30, 2004)

ARGH!

I just had to FLEE from a KOBOLD!!!

(It was a fireball-tossing, lightning resistant kobold, but A KOBOLD!)

Zako is SO ashamed.

Does healing happen naturally or do I have to make money to go to the temple?

(btw Morrus, thanks and anti-thanks for RPG)

AR


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 30, 2004)

Pfft. I ran once then got my butt whipped the next. I'm currenlty trying to heal...already noticing how hard that is. Seems tougher than in Petz to get any good healing potions.


----------



## Pyrex (Apr 30, 2004)

Orcs are tough.

*splat*

Oh well.  I'll get him next time.


----------



## jgbrowning (Apr 30, 2004)

Ok, time to see how this works....

joe b.


----------



## Pyrex (Apr 30, 2004)

Is there a convenient page of avatars somewhere that we can use?


----------



## LightPhoenix (Apr 30, 2004)

Yep, I just got hardcore owned by an Orc as well...


----------



## Pyrex (Apr 30, 2004)

Mabye we need a small dose of MMORPG and add the 'Little Pink Bunny' bot for us poor 0th level characters to fight.


----------



## Pyrex (Apr 30, 2004)

So I've got this healer character.

How do I cast a healing spell?


----------



## LightPhoenix (Apr 30, 2004)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> So I've got this healer character.
> 
> How do I cast a healing spell?



I can not figure that out either... do the jobs do anything besides define how much salary you get?


----------



## Pyrex (Apr 30, 2004)

I'm wondering if we have to be in a battle.

LP, want to give it a shot?  I'm thinking we jump in a battle, cast our healing spells, surrender and then go back to beating up defenseless kobolds.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Apr 30, 2004)

A couple more notes.

One, the "Store" page from the dropdown isn't working.

Two, both depositing and withdrawing money from the bank resets how long you have to wait for your interest.  It's in your best interest to always deposit and withdraw in large sums at a time, right after your interest is collected.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Apr 30, 2004)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> I'm wondering if we have to be in a battle.
> 
> LP, want to give it a shot? I'm thinking we jump in a battle, cast our healing spells, surrender and then go back to beating up defenseless kobolds.



Sure, I need to heal a bit first though.


----------



## Pyrex (Apr 30, 2004)

Apparently I can't afford enough healing potions to recover enough health to start a battle


----------



## LightPhoenix (Apr 30, 2004)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> Apparently I can't afford enough healing potions to recover enough health to start a battle



Me neither... blah.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Apr 30, 2004)

Hey everyone, one other thing you should all do is go to Manage Summon, "scan" Wraith there, and then choose to Equip him.  Might help in those battles.


----------



## Cheiromancer (Apr 30, 2004)

Ouch!  That orc is tough.

How come I have no money?  Other folks have some- why not me?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 30, 2004)

Hmm.. that was weird.  i created a character, started a battle with a kobold, and when the battle finished loading, I had no health anymore.

Hmm.. I hve no money.  guess I'll sign up for a job as a healer.


----------



## Velenne (Apr 30, 2004)

I don't get it...I'm trying to get it...but I don't get it...


----------



## Pyrex (Apr 30, 2004)

I believe that once you've created your character you'll collect cash for posting the same as with Petz.


----------



## Pyrex (Apr 30, 2004)

Is there a healer with enough health who wants to jump into a battle and swap heal spells?


----------



## Velenne (Apr 30, 2004)

Er...that's borked.


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 30, 2004)

I DON'T LIKE THIS!

Yet.


----------



## Pyrex (Apr 30, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Hmm.. that was weird.  i created a character, started a battle with a kobold, and when the battle finished loading, I had no health anymore.




My guess would be that the Kobold won initiative and splatted you.  Once the battle is over the window doesn't stay open long enough for you to see the results.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 1, 2004)

That's a bad kobold!

He needs to be kicked.

Well.. my healer will play dead for a couple of days and collect his pay check.

Figured out how to sling spells, have you?

That can't be good.


----------



## GreyShadow (May 1, 2004)

I was victorius against the Kobold!  Then I had try to do it a second time.   Oh well, I'll be back.


----------



## Pyrex (May 1, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Figured out how to sling spells, have you?




Not really.  I'm currently operating under the assumption that it can only be done on the battleground though.


----------



## guedo79 (May 1, 2004)

How does a fire ball do less damage then a magic missile?  Maybe I'm too low of a level.


----------



## Zappo (May 1, 2004)

Unlike Petz, it seems that you don't get any money until you create the character. No getting fueled by regular posters.


----------



## Sniktch (May 1, 2004)

OK, I'm in.  Unfortunately I think I'll have to wait to try out the battle system; I ended up having to bring some work home with me for the weekend


----------



## Crothian (May 1, 2004)

Time to go make up my guy.....


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 1, 2004)

Bringing work home bad.

I figured out what some of my problem was.  The RPG pages don't seem to like Netscape.  I logged in through IE and found several fields now filled.  and the scan function worked.  I think that's probably why I was so confused in the battle.  Not everything was showing up, I'm guessing.

Well... it'll be a couple of days before i get to test them out again.  need to heal up from zero, so that's going to cost me...525 gold to heal up 102hp?  That should take me a bit.


----------



## Zappo (May 1, 2004)

_Ow_. That kobold _hurtz_!


----------



## Creamsteak (May 1, 2004)

Morrus said:
			
		

> One job at a time.  You can change jobs, though.




Morrus, the job pictures are all modified Final Fantasy Tactics Sprites. As a person that's screwed with those on multiple occations, the ones they picked suxxors. Can I submit a replacement sprite pallet?


----------



## Crothian (May 1, 2004)

okay, I'm not fighting anyone just yet.  Hope to equip myself a bit first as it seems the kobold is pretty darn powerful


----------



## Zappo (May 1, 2004)

I can't see my elemental stats in the RPG profile on Netscape, though it works on Explorer. Anyone try with Mozilla?


----------



## Crothian (May 1, 2004)

I'm using just explorer and I'm having no problems.


----------



## Zappo (May 1, 2004)

It's some kind of javascript fluke. Bof, not a big problem, I'm not changing element very often.

 Let me be the first, however, to say...

 Fire is broken! It gives the best bonus to Str AND MP and decent bonuses to HP and Def. Compare with Cosmos, which gives a bunch of HP and nothing else. By the way, what do your elemental strenght and weakness do?


----------



## Crothian (May 1, 2004)

no real idea...but ya, the elements didn't rellay seem that balanced.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 1, 2004)

Hmm... I'm a pyro anyway....

Yeah, switching to fire from unholy....


----------



## Crothian (May 1, 2004)

fire isn't really the best....I'm sure its like the fighter, seems good at early levels but once we learn the system it will be the weakest


----------



## Crothian (May 1, 2004)

Anyone know anything about Clans?


----------



## MerricB (May 1, 2004)

Nope. 

I've created my PC - Meliander.

I've called his special move "Psychic Storm" 

Cheers!


----------



## Henry (May 1, 2004)

I'm trying it now myself. Watch out world, HERE COMES HENRYK THE VILE!

Guess what my element is? 

Oh, well, time to build money, since my PETZ account just got wiped out.


----------



## Crothian (May 1, 2004)

It's okay Henry, and its good theat the petz accounts got wiped.  THat would have put some of us at a very big advanatge.  Now, only Morrus has the advantage


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 1, 2004)

They're expensive to create... 3000gp.

I'm guessing it's like a prestige thing and used for organizing tournaments?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 1, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Now, only Morrus has the advantage




And that's how he likes it!


----------



## Crothian (May 1, 2004)

I bought a sword and killed a kobold!!


----------



## Sniktch (May 1, 2004)

Well, as a long time MUDder, clans were usually used for mutual defense, item gathering, protection - that sort of thing.  If its anything like that I'd imagine its for a group of people to help each other beat up everyone else


----------



## Henry (May 1, 2004)

I wanna buy a sword too!


----------



## Henry (May 1, 2004)

I really do.


----------



## Henry (May 1, 2004)

But at this rate I'll never afford one.


----------



## Crothian (May 1, 2004)

Henry...you should no better then simple posts like that.  PC yelled at people yesterday for doing that with Petz


----------



## MerricB (May 1, 2004)

Piratecat probably wants a hook!

(Can you code one for him, Morrus?) 

Cheers!


----------



## Crothian (May 1, 2004)

but he should get minuses since he only has one eye!!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 1, 2004)

Yup.  PC is a big meanie.

And I want to buy a sword too.

And healing.  Kobolds are tough, after all.

And PC isn't really a meanie.  He's actually a very nice guy.


----------



## MerricB (May 1, 2004)

Oh, this is nice:

"Next Interest Incoming: 0 days, 23 hours, 59 minutes and 53 seconds until next payment of 2 GP"

Wow. I can't wait. 

Cheers!


----------



## Henry (May 1, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Henry...you should no better then simple posts like that.  PC yelled at people yesterday for doing that with Petz




I know. I figure I'm entitled to one "misbehave" occasionally.   

Well, that, and I felt kinda cheated when I just posted a half-dozen messages BEFORE I checked, found RPG open, and created my character.   So I'm out about 30 GP for the messages I wrote because I'm a dummy. 

Oh, well. Back to dreaming of collecting my healer welfare and killing kobolds... 

EDIT: I'll talk to Morrus about including a pirate hook in the weapon lists.


----------



## Crothian (May 1, 2004)

And an Ooze type .....

I can dream


----------



## Crothian (May 1, 2004)

I can beat a kobold with a sword...but a sword and armor. and he kicks my butt!!!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 1, 2004)

Perhaps you've managed to pick up the game's first set of cursed armor.

I cannot beat him,
Sam I am.
I cannot beat him with a sword
I cannot beat him with a board.


----------



## Crothian (May 1, 2004)

I cannot beat with magic
my loss to him was tragic


----------



## GreyShadow (May 1, 2004)

Does healer allow you to cast healing spells in battle?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 1, 2004)

Ha! Now I have a broadsword equiped and ready.

Now all I have to do is save up 200 gold for healing and I'm back in the game.


----------



## Crothian (May 1, 2004)

GreyShadow said:
			
		

> Does healer allow you to cast healing spells in battle?




No, it just seems to earn you money after 24 hours


----------



## Crothian (May 1, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Ha! Now I have a broadsword equiped and ready.
> 
> Now all I have to do is save up 200 gold for healing and I'm back in the game.




Ya, that 200 for helaing is a lot...and it won't even take me to max health


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 1, 2004)

And earning 40gp a day ain't bad for a 0th level character.

Ha! I am a commoner with a broadsword.  FEAR ME!

Muuuuwahahahahahaha!!!!!


----------



## Crothian (May 1, 2004)

I'm a commoner with broadsword and chain armor  

No health though, so less to fear


----------



## Crothian (May 1, 2004)

ACtually, its just the lesser longsword....


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 1, 2004)

Yeah, but you're over halfway to affording a Heal potion, so you're better off than me.  I've only got 12 hp at the moment.


----------



## Crothian (May 1, 2004)

least you have HP...I don't how I walk to the store dead...but I do


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 1, 2004)

You're better off than Phthor.  He's walking around with -12 hp.


----------



## Crothian (May 1, 2004)

didn't know one could go negative...the armor does help by trhey way...the kobold hit me a few times but couldn't damage me....but his spells fried the crap out of me!!


----------



## Heretic Apostate (May 1, 2004)

Mayhap a limit can be set on the number of posts counted per day, to limit the spamming?  Something like 10 posts per day?  At that rate, with a job, you can double your amount, without posting in every thread.

Unless you want me to post in every thread, multiple times, when I have no opinion on the topic or really much of anything to say...  As it is, I've read through about 20 threads (okay, browsed...), and only found two or three that I felt like adding to.  Definitely not spamming...


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 1, 2004)

Well... if you have an element that gives lots of hp, then switch to one that gives few ones, you lose the hp.  If you are at 0, you go negative.


----------



## GreyShadow (May 1, 2004)

Thanks Crothian.

Now to go find some threads I can post meaningful replies too. (Hi mods)


----------



## Crothian (May 1, 2004)

no problem...look in rules and house ruls for interesting threads that need answers or discussion...

Crothian knows posts


----------



## MerricB (May 1, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> least you have HP...I don't how I walk to the store dead...but I do




We're in Manifest!

Cheers!


----------



## Crothian (May 1, 2004)

something like that


----------



## Kalanyr (May 1, 2004)

I to have met my end at the hands of the Dreaded Kobold! I need 45 posts to heal myself to full and then another 10 to get my magic back and thats before I go to buy equipment. 

I think the post for money thing is kinda unwise it does kinda encourage spam.


----------



## LightPhoenix (May 1, 2004)

Well, like with Petz, I think healing is too expensive.  It wouldn't be bad if there was an option to "rest", as was discussed before... banning combat for eight hours or something.  As it stands now though, one defeat and unless you're a pretty frequent poster (or submitting news), you're going to be out of the fight for a while.


----------



## Kalanyr (May 1, 2004)

Oh for those on 0 HP, if you weren't fire element you can restore yourself to life by changing to any element with a higher HP than you, you'll die again when you change back though. Not sure what difference it makes. But someone somewhere might benefit from this info.


----------



## Sniktch (May 1, 2004)

LightPhoenix said:
			
		

> Well, like with Petz, I think healing is too expensive.  It wouldn't be bad if there was an option to "rest", as was discussed before... banning combat for eight hours or something.  As it stands now though, one defeat and unless you're a pretty frequent poster (or submitting news), you're going to be out of the fight for a while.




I have to agree with this.  I want to play the game, but having to wait days between fights isn't much fun.  And I don't want to post for the sake of posting (nor do I really have the time).  Some sort of cheap or even free healing option that took you out of action for awhile would be a godsend.


----------



## MacMathan (May 1, 2004)

Wow people already have equipment? I guess that is what I get for having a low post count


----------



## Sniktch (May 1, 2004)

Yeah, I have a sword that did me a lot of bloody good before I joined the legion of 0 hp players  I think I'll get armor before I try fighting anything again.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 1, 2004)

Yup.  Got myself a nice, shiny broadsword.  It's pretty to ook at and takes my mind away from the big gaping wounds the kobold left before I got the sword.  I really need to save up for that Heal potion.  Seems to be the most economical way to heal 97hp.


----------



## Eosin the Red (May 1, 2004)

I just signed up as Traevan - the league of extraordinary healers to the rescue. I guess I need to buy stuff first.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 1, 2004)

Heh.  with all of these people at 0hp, it's no wonder we need so many healers.


----------



## MerricB (May 1, 2004)

The basic trick is to get a job.  

It's not going to be that bad because of that. As you go up in level, you'll also be able to get better jobs and earn more money.

However, from when you first start, expect to take a week to get established.

Also, buy a ticket on the Lottery! It's cheap, but you might win big!

Cheers!


----------



## Kalanyr (May 1, 2004)

Thanks to my Elemental changing trick I'm at 4 HP! FEAR ME! I really need that darn potion of heal. And then save up for some armor and a broadsword before I fight again that kobold is dang tough.


----------



## Sniktch (May 1, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Heh.  with all of these people at 0hp, it's no wonder we need so many healers.




If only we could actually heal   

I plan to play the lotto, Merric, but first I need a suit of chainmail and some healing


----------



## Kalanyr (May 1, 2004)

Can we get a taunt option added in ? I'd like to taunt Rufus the black for several reasons 

a) He's richer than me
b) He's higher level than me
c) He's got better stuff than me
and 
d) And Most Importantly: He's way more alive than I am.


----------



## MerricB (May 1, 2004)

*Surviving on 10 posts a day!*

Posting ten times a day without spamming isn't that hard. You should also take a job as a healer.

Day 0: Create Character, become healer, post 10 times, deposit in bank.
In Bank: 50.

Day 1: Get Paid as healer, post 10 times, receive interest (2), deposit in bank.
In Bank: 142.

Day 2: Get Paid as healer, post 10 times, receive interest (7), deposit in bank.
In Bank: 239

Day 3: Get Paid as healer, post 10 times, receive interest (11), deposit in bank.
In Bank: 340

Day 4: Get Paid as healer, post 10 times, receive interest (17), deposit in bank.
In Bank: 447

Day 5: Get Paid as healer, post 10 times, receive interest (22), deposit in bank.
In Bank: 559

Day 6: Get Paid as healer, post 10 times, receive interest (27), deposit in bank.
In Bank: 676

Day 7: Get Paid as healer, post 10 times, receive interest (33), deposit in bank.
In Bank: 799

etcetera.

By this stage, you should be established enough to go and fight a bit.  When you gain levels, you can get a better job!

Cheers!


----------



## Eosin the Red (May 1, 2004)

I only post once or twice a day.......getting 10 is asking a bit much.

I think I have to update my story hour. Update my "game Company Journal" and post several announcements a day


----------



## AGGEMAM (May 1, 2004)

Well, this is annoying, now we registered users can't even help out our friends anymore.


----------



## Kalanyr (May 1, 2004)

I've been doing my best to post a lot without spamming today and in 7 hours I don't think I've made 10 posts.


----------



## Eosin the Red (May 1, 2004)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> I've been doing my best to post a lot without spamming today and in 7 hours I don't think I've made 10 posts.





Start a story hour and post one paragraph at a time  

There is a tread on cool names in the characters forum.....just put a name in and it is a legit post.


----------



## Kalanyr (May 1, 2004)

Actually I'm now forced to bit my tongue I just went and looked and somehow I've made 15 posts.


----------



## MerricB (May 1, 2004)

You want to post more? Go and help the discussion in these threads:

Love of 3.5E
Is Railroading ever a good tactic?
Phantom Fungus
What's it like to DM?
Too scared to DM!
The Adversarial DM
Your First Time (as a DM)

Cheers!


----------



## Seonaid (May 1, 2004)

Why are cartoon characters used as the animations for the fighting? My first attack was Gambit, and that was really cool, but the rest of the animations I couldn't figure out, but I assume they were similarly recognizable (just not to me) characters. Is that legal? How much control do you have over the code, and how much is pre-set?


----------



## Seonaid (May 1, 2004)

And what's the deal with showing who's browsing a certain RPG page? Who cares? If it would help any, I think that could be cut out entirely . . .


----------



## Zappo (May 1, 2004)

Hm... the bank timer is reset every time you make a transaction. I guess I should wait for my wage before depositing, and then not do anything with the bank until the next wage.

 This plays a bit of havoc with MerricB's formula, unless your 10 posts a day can be done all together in a very short amount of time.


----------



## Seonaid (May 1, 2004)

Interesting . . . Others have mentioned that, and I just now experienced it for myself as well. Also, is there some reason why I am collecting a salary of 0 (according to the count down), even though I have a job?


----------



## Seonaid (May 1, 2004)

Oops, never mind. That's my interest, not my salary.

*Is* there some way to stop the resetting of the interest timer? That's going to really screw up a lot of things, I'd imagine.


----------



## GreyShadow (May 1, 2004)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> *Is* there some way to stop the resetting of the interest timer? That's going to really screw up a lot of things, I'd imagine.




It seems fine to me.  You make your daily posts, get paid and then put it all in the bank.

Do the same again tomorrow or the next day, just wait till the interest timer has hit zero before depositing again.  Repeat.


----------



## LightPhoenix (May 1, 2004)

Yeah, I think the big problem is that most people on the boards don't make ten posts a day... I know I sure don't.


----------



## Crothian (May 1, 2004)

WEll, don't worry how often you post...i might go a bit slower for some people, but that's okay.  I imagine ne wpeople will find there way to the game anyway so we will have a variety of power levels.


----------



## Sniktch (May 1, 2004)

This is where Morrus reveals the extent of his insidious plot and starts selling RPG cash for real $$


----------



## Crothian (May 1, 2004)

I doubt he has to do that...he seems pretty good at the fund raising


----------



## Cheiromancer (May 1, 2004)

If you do buy a lottery ticket, make sure you pick some numbers first. 

Or rejoice with me iff a lot of zeroes come up.


----------



## Crothian (May 1, 2004)

sorry to hear that, but best of luck...I figure I'll get a ticket once the drawing gets a bit closer.....


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 1, 2004)

I've got my ticket.  21, 24, 4, 17, 36.

I'm generally not lucky with these things, but hey... it was only 5 gold.


----------



## Crothian (May 1, 2004)

right now Galen needs health more then a lottery ticket, but next week he'll buy one.


----------



## Sniktch (May 1, 2004)

I need health more than anything, to, but for 5 gp it seems worth the flyer on a shot at a bigger payoff.  Though if it doesn't work that way now, I think it'd be cool if the jackpot increased every time there was no 5-match winner, resetting when someone finally won.


----------



## Crothian (May 1, 2004)

Ya, that is a good idea since the odds of guessing all 5 numbers is 40 to the fifth power or ...youch you really don't want to know  



Spoiler



one in 102 400 000


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 1, 2004)

There is a reason states make so much on lotteries, after all.


----------



## Crothian (May 1, 2004)

ya, I know


----------



## Angcuru (May 1, 2004)

Another vote for cheaper healing, here.


----------



## Crothian (May 1, 2004)

it keeps things at a snails pace, that's for sure....but once it has been on for a few weeks I think it will be easier for people

Sure makes that lottery seem big though


----------



## Angcuru (May 1, 2004)

You have more chance of being smashed to death by a piece of wing peeled off of a 757 flying directly overhead during a hurricane than winning that lottery.


----------



## Crothian (May 1, 2004)

That's an inaccurate statement....the odds of the airplane would vary on where a person was.  If one lived near the airpoirt the odds would be greater then if they lived in a no fly zone


----------



## Angcuru (May 1, 2004)

True, so theoretically, if you live near an airport, your chances of winning the lottery increase.


----------



## Crothian (May 1, 2004)

okay...I saved and saved and saved and saved...and then I healed up...

I fought a kobold...for 3 rounds he did 0 damage to me...I had him down to 5 life..and he hits be for over 60 points in one attack    I won, but very wounded again


----------



## Angcuru (May 1, 2004)

Arg, says I.  There should be a rest period where you regain HP and MP, rather than having to blow all your money on it.  :\


----------



## Zappo (May 1, 2004)

I think that after saving up for a while, we should be able to afford faster healing. It's a "slow start" really.

 How do you summon the wraith after having equipped it? Do you have to hope that a "summon" command pops up?


----------



## Crothian (May 1, 2004)

no idea...I've yet to be able to summon him at all.....


----------



## Morrus (May 1, 2004)

Summons don't work against bots, only in player vs. player matches.


----------



## Crothian (May 1, 2004)

Thanks morrus...


----------



## Zappo (May 1, 2004)

Which reminds me - you can't issue a generic challenge here as you could with Petz. You have to specify a single user.

 Of course, one could create a thread where he challenges people (or we could all use the same thread to avoid cluttering), but it would be nice if it were integrated in the system. Probably too much of a hassle to code, though.


----------



## Eosin the Red (May 1, 2004)

I was going to buy one last night but the whole wait a week thing kinda blew for me so I am holding off.


----------



## Crothian (May 1, 2004)

buy a what???


----------



## Crothian (May 1, 2004)

Zappo said:
			
		

> Which reminds me - you can't issue a generic challenge here as you could with Petz. You have to specify a single user.
> 
> Of course, one could create a thread where he challenges people (or we could all use the same thread to avoid cluttering), but it would be nice if it were integrated in the system. Probably too much of a hassle to code, though.




It'll be like Taps...we'll issue challenges and all


----------



## Eosin the Red (May 1, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> buy a what???





When I typed that up it was right under your lottery post.   Thread is moving quicker than I thought.


----------



## Crothian (May 1, 2004)

Okay, that makes more sense....


----------



## Creamsteak (May 1, 2004)

Crothian, I've submitted a challenge for Galen with my Fighter.


----------



## Crothian (May 1, 2004)

pick on the bloody guy!!  fine...I'll get my but kicked


----------



## Creamsteak (May 1, 2004)

I thought they were about equal...

We're both injured to within a few points of each other, and you've got the better offense to my defense...

*Edit:*

Oh crap...



> Fighter used magic on Galen casting Magic Missile giving a damage of 33 leaving Galen with 2 HP and 36 MP. Fighter's Element changed Galen's status to None. Galen attacked Fighter using Cleave giving a damage of 35 leaving Fighter with 14 HP and 28 MP. Galen's Element changed Fighter's status to Blind.


----------



## Crothian (May 1, 2004)

Ya!!  sorry about blinding you


----------



## Creamsteak (May 1, 2004)

I "coulda" probably killed you, but I'm a coward . Once I get some full healing on, I'll be happy.


----------



## Crothian (May 1, 2004)

I'm just happy I won..you have so better equipment then I


----------



## Creamsteak (May 1, 2004)

Yeah, well now I have no healing money and I don't know how to remove the Blind status.

*Edit:* But I did just obliterate a Kobold using my Rage.


----------



## Crothian (May 1, 2004)

in the temple there are potions that will remove the blind status


----------



## Creamsteak (May 1, 2004)

Crothian, since you have 2hp, can you test something for me? I noticed on the other boards that host this game, there is a character with negative (huge) hp, who is also the champion of their particular game. If you switch to another element and go to negative HP for one second, then check to see if you can battle, you can see if this bug exists in our version. If you can still fight with negative HP, then we will need to fix that imortality bug.


----------



## Crothian (May 1, 2004)

is this a trick?  you trying to take revenge since I blinded you?  

Okay, I doubt that, so I'll give it a try and see what happens.


----------



## Crothian (May 1, 2004)

I was  not allowed to fight in that condition (negative HPs)


----------



## Creamsteak (May 1, 2004)

Heres a link to what I was founding my hypothesis on: http://www.gzevolution.net/inferno/index.php?act=Scan&id=29


----------



## Crothian (May 1, 2004)

That's just rediculus.....cool items though...need more money.....


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 2, 2004)

It's certainly not a problem for now, but do we know at what rate do the stores re-stock? What happens when they're all out of shiny swords? WHAT WILL HAPPEN?!? THE FIREBALL TOSSING KOBOLDS WILL TAKE OVER THE WORLD, THAT'S WHAT GOING TO HAPPEN!

AR


----------



## Crothian (May 2, 2004)

people will sell off their old items, or auction them if I can ever figure that out.


----------



## Creamsteak (May 2, 2004)

Alright, I've put together a group of avatars for people that might want them. The first one is mine, but the rest are up for grabs. The dimensions are 87 x 100.

























Attached is a folder full of avatars that might be interesting including the above and some additions.


----------



## Crothian (May 2, 2004)

wow, you have just a bit of free time, huh??


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 2, 2004)

aHA! Fear Me Kobolds, for I am now known as Zako Villipend, wielder of BROADSWORD!

AR


----------



## Creamsteak (May 2, 2004)

They are the same pictures I use in my copy of Temple of Elemental Evil for PC, just cropped a bit extra. I have permission from Mr. Clevinger to make those into avatars as well, so anyone is free to use them. Your also welcome to use them off my webspace if you want, just so long as my monthly bandwidth doesn't get completely drained.


----------



## Crothian (May 2, 2004)

Altamont Ravenard said:
			
		

> aHA! Fear Me Kobolds, for I am now known as Zako Villipend, wielder of BROADSWORD!
> 
> AR





Ya, I bought one as well...need to heal before I get to use it though....


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 2, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Ya, I bought one as well...need to heal before I get to use it though....



 Here here. Need 200 gold for a Heal Potion. It's the most effective potion, 2gp for 1 point of healing. Those temple fellows are thieves, I tell you, thieves! And that Cure light wound potion... 5 gold for 1 point of healing... It's a racket i tell ya!

AR


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 2, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> people will sell off their old items, or auction them if I can ever figure that out.




I tried auctioning my broadsword (my precious shiny new broadsword), but there was an option that I'm pretty sure wasn't supposed to be there... the "Upgrade" option. Was that the reason you didn't / couldn't start an auction also?

Any ebay specialists here 

AR


----------



## Crothian (May 2, 2004)

Especially since a single heal potion, the best, doesn't heal me all the way up.  And the ones the heal magic points are even worse.


----------



## Creamsteak (May 2, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Especially since a single heal potion, the best, doesn't heal me all the way up.  And the ones the heal magic points are even worse.



 I'm out of MP and can still use MP skills to do damage. One of them missed, which could be a sign that damage is reduced when you don't have enough MP, but I'm unsure of whether this is just hypothesis or not.


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 2, 2004)

I didn't check the MP potions... I was planning on doing all my damage by repeatedly chopping off bits of my adversary...

Recharge Arcane isn't that bad, 90 gold for 50 magic points! that's even cheaper (by point) that the Heal Potion!


----------



## Crothian (May 2, 2004)

sometime the only options the combat gives you are magical ones...


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 2, 2004)

Do the various combat moves actually have an effect, or are they pure fluff?


----------



## Crothian (May 2, 2004)

my guess is they have an effect as power attack always seems to work really well for me as does cleave...but the kicks are rarely that good....


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 2, 2004)

Woot got me a shiny chainmail. All I need now is a whole lotta band-aids.


----------



## Crothian (May 2, 2004)

I noticed a big help from chain mail....that helped the kobolds hit me for much less damage


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 2, 2004)

My hate for them will know no end. I'm glad my players killed Meepo now.


----------



## Crothian (May 2, 2004)

ya, meepo died when I ran that as well, so many years ago

I'm just happy the kobolds are weaker now


----------



## Crothian (May 2, 2004)

okay...orcs suck...first hit against me was for 100 damage...he kicked my butt!!


----------



## Creamsteak (May 2, 2004)

120 strength is teh huge... get yourself one of them rings before you fight one!


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 2, 2004)

YOW!

That's some healing that didn't last long! Sorry to hear about that. If we could go 2 vs 1, I'd go lend you a hand!


----------



## Crothian (May 2, 2004)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> 120 strength is teh huge... get yourself one of them rings before you fight one!




YA, I realize that now...I saw he had a hi strength buty still don't know how the numbers interact.


----------



## Crothian (May 2, 2004)

Altamont Ravenard said:
			
		

> YOW!
> 
> That's some healing that didn't last long! Sorry to hear about that. If we could go 2 vs 1, I'd go lend you a hand!




Ya, 200 gold that lasted a minute...now I'm broke and with less HP and MP then before  

I think at some point we can work together, Moruus said something like that.  Don't know how though.


----------



## Eosin the Red (May 2, 2004)

Man, I need to read up on combat. I just got a shiney sword but still got no armor.


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 2, 2004)

Probably with Clans...


----------



## Crothian (May 2, 2004)

Eosin the Red said:
			
		

> Man, I need to read up on combat. I just got a shiney sword but still got no armor.




stick to kobolds.....


----------



## Crothian (May 2, 2004)

Altamont Ravenard said:
			
		

> Probably with Clans...




that's 3000 to start...so it'll be a while before we get there


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 2, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> stick to kobolds.....



 But wait till you indeed get armor before doing so


----------



## Creamsteak (May 2, 2004)

I put a nickel in your healing funds, Crothian. Earlier today I put a dime into Kalanyr's character. I'd have kept the money to heal myself, but it's still 18 hours till I can fight again anyway (unless someone wants to challenge me, who is not Morrus).


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 2, 2004)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> I put a nickel in your healing funds, Crothian. Earlier today I put a dime into Kalanyr's character. I'd have kept the money to heal myself, but it's still 18 hours till I can fight again anyway (unless someone wants to challenge me, who is not Morrus).



 Why do you have to wait 18 hours before fighting again?


----------



## Eosin the Red (May 2, 2004)

I beat 2 kobolds and watched an Orc tear someone apart.

Ouch....I still have 90+ HP left.


----------



## Creamsteak (May 2, 2004)

You can only kill 15 bots/day. I've succeeded in doing that, so I have to wait till tomorrow.


----------



## Eosin the Red (May 2, 2004)

Can we pool money to start a clan?

Does having a clan allow more than one person into battle?


----------



## Creamsteak (May 2, 2004)

Eosin the Red said:
			
		

> Can we pool money to start a clan?
> 
> Does having a clan allow more than one person into battle?



 Yep... 



Spoiler



some of us are already working on that...



And to the second part, I don't think anyone can answer that except Morrus at this point.


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 2, 2004)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> You can only kill 15 bots/day. I've succeeded in doing that, so I have to wait till tomorrow.



 You've killed 15 kobolds?!?

I assume that getting a weapon and armor give you quite an advantage over the lowly kobolds... What's your character's name?


----------



## Creamsteak (May 2, 2004)

Altamont Ravenard said:
			
		

> You've killed 15 kobolds?!?
> 
> I assume that getting a weapon and armor give you quite an advantage over the lowly kobolds... What's your character's name?




I am teh Fighter that makes teh Orcs and teh Kobolds scream in pain.


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 2, 2004)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> I am teh Fighter that makes teh Orcs and teh Kobolds scream in pain.



 Did you heal up automatically when you changed levels?


----------



## Crothian (May 2, 2004)

THanks CS, didn't know about the 15/bots a day thing...that's a good thing and I like that


----------



## Eosin the Red (May 2, 2004)

The last kobold just handed me a can of economy sized new and improved condensed whoop A&& but I managed to get through it.


----------



## Crothian (May 2, 2004)

Altamont Ravenard said:
			
		

> Did you heal up automatically when you changed levels?




nope


----------



## Creamsteak (May 2, 2004)

Altamont Ravenard said:
			
		

> Did you heal up automatically when you changed levels?



 Nope, you only gain an amount of HP equal to the amount you gain from leveling.


----------



## Crothian (May 2, 2004)

Eosin the Red said:
			
		

> Can we pool money to start a clan?
> 
> Does having a clan allow more than one person into battle?




THis is a good idea, we might want to do that at some point.


----------



## Crothian (May 2, 2004)

Eosin the Red said:
			
		

> The last kobold just handed me a can of economy sized new and improved condensed whoop A&& but I managed to get through it.




Been there..there are some tough kobolds....


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 2, 2004)

Eosin the Red said:
			
		

> The last kobold just handed me a can of economy sized new and improved condensed whoop A&& but I managed to get through it.



 Congrats! As soon as I can heal myself up, someone's going to pay for making me spend so much time for this...


----------



## Crothian (May 2, 2004)

Altamont Ravenard said:
			
		

> Congrats! As soon as I can heal myself up, someone's going to pay for making me spend so much time for this...





That would be Morrus...or what ever ko0bold you can run into


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 2, 2004)

Do you think it would be a good idea if you healed a bit (1 point?) with every post (in addition to collecting money)?


----------



## Crothian (May 2, 2004)

no, heal;ing with popsts would just encourage people to post even moire and we might not want that


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 2, 2004)

God knows the posting is not excessive as it is 

As things stand now, you need a lot of money to heal. People post to get money (and because they have something interesting and useful to say). If, when they posted, they were healed a bit, they wouldn't need to post so much to collect money for healing. No?

bling bling!


----------



## Eosin the Red (May 2, 2004)

Alright, who leveled? and what benifits does it have.


----------



## Crothian (May 2, 2004)

Eosin the Red said:
			
		

> Alright, who leveled? and what benifits does it have.




I'm 1st level now...nmy HP and MP went up a bit as did strength and defence I think


----------



## Crothian (May 2, 2004)

Altamont Ravenard said:
			
		

> God knows the posting is not excessive as it is
> 
> As things stand now, you need a lot of money to heal. People post to get money (and because they have something interesting and useful to say). If, when they posted, they were healed a bit, they wouldn't need to post so much to collect money for healing. No?




I know, but I'm just saying it might get worse....PC had to warn people over Petz, and I think that has helped.


----------



## MerricB (May 2, 2004)

I'll see about suggesting some better Job pay deals for us all. 

Cheers!


----------



## Eosin the Red (May 2, 2004)

I need chainmail something fierce.


----------



## Crothian (May 2, 2004)

Eosin the Red said:
			
		

> I need chainmail something fierce.




Don't we all


----------



## Crothian (May 2, 2004)

MerricB said:
			
		

> I'll see about suggesting some better Job pay deals for us all.
> 
> Cheers!




not just better, but ones that make more sense and have the pay make sense


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 2, 2004)

MerricB said:
			
		

> I'll see about suggesting some better Job pay deals for us all.
> 
> Cheers!




 Yeah, let's form a Union!


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 2, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> not just better, but ones that make more sense and have the pay make sense



 You mean something totally different from reality?


----------



## Crothian (May 2, 2004)

Altamont Ravenard said:
			
		

> You mean something totally different from reality?




well, considering the jobs you need to be a high level for do not pay much better then the low level ones.


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 2, 2004)

Healer (lvl 0): 1.67 gp/hour
Soldier (lvl 1): 1.88 gp/hour
Thief (lvl 2): 3.13 gp/hour
Sorcerer (lvl 3): 10.83 gp/hour (!)
Knight (lvl 4): 17.08 gp/hour (!?!)
Gambler (lvl 5): 9.58 gp/hour
Paladin (lvl 6): 2.98 gp/hour (??)
Wizard (lvl 7): 8.33 gp/hour
Ninja (lvl 8): 4.05 gp/hour
Blackguard (lvl 19): 5.89 gp/hour (?)


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 2, 2004)

Knights lead a sweeeet life. And I predict that Ninjas will flip out for a good reason once they realize how their work conditions suck


----------



## Crothian (May 2, 2004)

Ya, get 4th level and bring home the money!!!


----------



## Crothian (May 2, 2004)

Altamont Ravenard said:
			
		

> Knights lead a sweeeet life. And I predict that Ninjas will flip out for a good reason once they realize how their work conditions suck




And Paladins work for table scraps!!


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 2, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> And Paladins work for table scraps!!



 They are too nice to say anything about it


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 2, 2004)

I wonder if there are alignment restrictions regarding which job you can occupy...


----------



## Crothian (May 2, 2004)

nothing like that I've seen, I think alignment is just fluff


----------



## MerricB (May 2, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> nothing like that I've seen, I think alignment is just fluff




Hopefully it isn't. (It might have impact on the clans, actually).

Cheers!


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 2, 2004)

So, anyone killing anything at the moment?


----------



## Crothian (May 2, 2004)

nope, I'm saving money


----------



## Crothian (May 2, 2004)

MerricB said:
			
		

> Hopefully it isn't. (It might have impact on the clans, actually).
> 
> Cheers!




that would be interesting but we need to get there to find out I think


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 2, 2004)

And 3,000 gp is a looong way off.

Do you get money for killing bots? Probably not...


----------



## Crothian (May 2, 2004)

5 for a koboldd, 20 for an orc...each is worth X money, it says so if you look at them


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 2, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> it says so if you look at them




but I don't want to! :\


----------



## Crothian (May 2, 2004)

then I guess you'll not know....


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 2, 2004)

I'm just giving people a excuse to make money


----------



## Crothian (May 2, 2004)

people don't need an excuse, and I'm getting close to colecting for my "job"....L'sigh


----------



## Eosin the Red (May 2, 2004)

I need to kill an Orc so that I can add orcslayer to my name but first I need that Chainmail and some healing!!!


----------



## Creamsteak (May 2, 2004)

I get payed in an hour. After that, I'd like to fight another warrior when I'm at full health. Galen up for a second spar, or is he going to do some kobold domination once he's healed?


----------



## Crothian (May 2, 2004)

I'm saving for a something, don't know what yet


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 2, 2004)

I'm close to getting the healing I need and laying the law on some poor, unsuspecting, automated kobold. Then I'm out of here.


----------



## Crothian (May 2, 2004)

Eosin the Red said:
			
		

> I need to kill an Orc so that I can add orcslayer to my name but first I need that Chainmail and some healing!!!




orcs are super tough, I got taken out in 2 rounds by one, first hit did 100 damage...and I was first level


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 2, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> orcs are super tough, I got taken out in 2 rounds by one, first hit did 100 damage...and I was first level



 The combat numbers seem to be ultra-random (ie big range)...

OH MY GOD I MADE IT! I HAVE 200gp!

Healing and combat will soon ensue. Results in a few minutes


----------



## Creamsteak (May 2, 2004)

I'd offer to help you out through purchasing gauntlets of ogre power and then auctioning them to you, but as you've already seen we can't get auction to work without paying for an upgrade.


----------



## Crothian (May 2, 2004)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> I'd offer to help you out through purchasing gauntlets of ogre power and then auctioning them to you, but as you've already seen we can't get auction to work without paying for an upgrade.




did you play around with it and fail as well?


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 2, 2004)

lost 42hp, mainly because of a Burning Hands attack, but I got my first victory. Yay me.


----------



## Creamsteak (May 2, 2004)

Yessir. I don't even understand why there is the upgrade cost bit, because it seems entirely unrelated to an auction.


----------



## Crothian (May 2, 2004)

Altamont Ravenard said:
			
		

> lost 42hp, mainly because of a Burning Hands attack, but I got my first victory. Yay me.




against a kobold?


----------



## Crothian (May 2, 2004)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> Yessir. I don't even understand why there is the upgrade cost bit, because it seems entirely unrelated to an auction.




I'm thinking its in error


----------



## Eosin the Red (May 2, 2004)

I looked at the auction thingy seems cool enough, I assume it can be fixed when Morrus gets back?

I wondered how people had such whacked out strength scores.


----------



## Eosin the Red (May 2, 2004)

Altamont Ravenard said:
			
		

> lost 42hp, mainly because of a Burning Hands attack, but I got my first victory. Yay me.





Congrats. How decked out are you?


----------



## Crothian (May 2, 2004)

save money, buy things, spend on health..lots of health...way too much on health....


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 2, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> against a kobold?



 against a lowly kobold yes. Their damn magic attack hits hard, even if they only have 1 MP.


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 2, 2004)

Eosin the Red said:
			
		

> Congrats. How decked out are you?



 broad sword, chain mail.

(the "roundhouse" character is hot )


----------



## Crothian (May 2, 2004)

roundhouse character?  And I'm broke agaion after buying a Ring


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 2, 2004)

second win. 40 more points of damage vs. a Kobold. The Kobold even tried to heal itself during combat but it didn't work...


----------



## Crothian (May 2, 2004)

once I heal myself those kobolds are going down1!!


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 2, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> roundhouse character?  And I'm broke agaion after buying a Ring



 The roundhouse special move animation. White-haired chick in black chaps and thong


----------



## Crothian (May 2, 2004)

I don't think I've seen that...only animation I've seen is the Rage one....but I'm a soldier now!!


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 2, 2004)

I assume the "Rage" combat option becomes available when you achieve 100%?

(congrats on your promotion!)


----------



## Creamsteak (May 2, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I don't think I've seen that...only animation I've seen is the Rage one....but I'm a soldier now!!



 Well, crap. There goes my advantage. Looks like I should save up for that Ogre Power Gauntlet for myself.


----------



## Crothian (May 2, 2004)

ya, only at 100% rage...but be warned, the bots can do it too  

not so much a promotion as just collecting from one job and taking another


----------



## Crothian (May 2, 2004)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> Well, crap. There goes my advantage. Looks like I should save up for that Ogre Power Gauntlet for myself.




it's expensive though....but you do have a money advantage and level advantage with all your successful fights


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 2, 2004)

Hey Galen is at 0 hp!


----------



## Crothian (May 2, 2004)

don't I know it, thus the saving money


----------



## Creamsteak (May 2, 2004)

And from this point on, you too shall be orcslayer. (In reference to Crothian's purchase of the protection ring and also in reference to his saving money to heal up).


----------



## Crothian (May 2, 2004)

right not I'm a smear on an Orcs boot


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 2, 2004)

For those who might be interested:


```
Elemental Type   Strength    Weakness   HP  MP  STR  DEF  Effect
Fire             Holy        Wind       9   20  15   5    Blind
Supernova        Wind        Fire       9   12  4    6    Silence
Unholy           Fire        Supernova  2   4   12   5    Silence
Water            Fire        Supernova  2   11  5    6    Blind
Thunder          Water       Unholy     7   2   13   1    Blind
Ultima           Supernova   Water      15  5   3    1    Poison
Holy             Unholy      Poison     5   12  5    1    Silence
Demi             Holy        Unholy     12  3   5    7    Blind
Cosmos           Ultima      Demi       19  1   1    1    Poison
Wind             Water       Thunder    2   11  7    3    Blind
Poison           Holy        Cosmos     2   1   21   1    Poison
Ice              Water       Fire       9   4   3    8    Silence
Earth            Fire        Wind       18  2   2    1    Poison
Apocalypse       Earth       Supernova  5   15  5    2    Silence
```


----------



## Crothian (May 2, 2004)

okay, Silence means you can;t cast spells.  QWhat do poison and blind do?


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 2, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> okay, Silence means you can;t cast spells.  QWhat do poison and blind do?



 Silence: Can't summon or cause Status effect
Blind: Lowers your opponent's chance to hit
Poison: Opponents loses 1d3% health every time he attacks


----------



## Crothian (May 2, 2004)

cool, I'm happy with my special ability then


----------



## GreyShadow (May 2, 2004)

Hmm... if your fighting other people, being Apocalypse or one of the others that doesn't have a weakness elemental type is probably a bonus.


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 2, 2004)

GreyShadow said:
			
		

> Hmm... if your fighting other people, being Apocalypse or one of the others that doesn't have a weakness elemental type is probably a bonus.



 "Supernova" is Apocalypse's weakness, no?


----------



## Crothian (May 2, 2004)

the orc still kicked my butt, only like 60 damage with its first hit...I rand from the fight so I could slay kobolds.....


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 2, 2004)

Owee!

Hey, whaddaya know... It's frickin' 11:30. I've been at this for 5 straight hours.

*cries a little*


----------



## Crothian (May 2, 2004)

I know the feeling...but I was doing other stuff on line and it wasn't all EN World...just mostly....


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 2, 2004)

I feel like that a lot.  "Hey look... I've wasted a full day chatting online. I need a life."

Well.. I guess there is a reason why orcs have higher CRs than kobolds and carry more cash.


----------



## Crothian (May 2, 2004)

there is a really good reason, they tough...super tough....

and sometimes on line is wasting time other times I actually get things done like reviews and story hours or other actually postive things


----------



## Creamsteak (May 2, 2004)

Anyone want to fight me before I heal?


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 2, 2004)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> Anyone want to fight me before I heal?



 tempting offer, but I'm too hurt to fight for now...


----------



## Crothian (May 2, 2004)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> Anyone want to fight me before I heal?




um...no, I need to heal as well.....


----------



## Creamsteak (May 2, 2004)

I'll give you the 40 you need for a full heal if that'll get you to give it a go. I'll probably lose then, but I'm all for it.


----------



## Crothian (May 2, 2004)

do it, do it now!!  

not a good arnold impression I know, but take him up on the offer.  THat reminds me, do you win anything for fighting non bots?


----------



## Creamsteak (May 2, 2004)

You tell me, winner.


----------



## Crothian (May 2, 2004)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> You tell me, winner.




I don't know...I didn't pay attention to how much I had going into the battle


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 2, 2004)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> I'll give you the 40 you need for a full heal if that'll get you to give it a go. I'll probably lose then, but I'm all for it.



 Sure why not


----------



## Crothian (May 2, 2004)

Altamont Ravenard said:
			
		

> Sure why not




sucker!!

I mean best of luck to you, I'm sure you'll do just fine.....


----------



## Creamsteak (May 2, 2004)

Challenge me before you heal if you would rather end the day with full health. Challenge me after you heal if you would rather have a good chance of beating me and don't mind working up the cash to heal again.

After you decide which of those you want to do, challenge me, that way you'll get the first attack (which could very well finish me off). Cash has been sent.


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 2, 2004)

I have created the battle. What do I have to do to get the battle verified?


----------



## Crothian (May 2, 2004)

waot for him to accept it and then the battle starts


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 2, 2004)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> Challenge me before you heal if you would rather end the day with full health. Challenge me after you heal if you would rather have a good chance of beating me and don't mind working up the cash to heal again.
> 
> After you decide which of those you want to do, challenge me, that way you'll get the first attack (which could very well finish me off). Cash has been sent.




okokokok here we go...


ehehehe it's on now!!!


----------



## Crothian (May 2, 2004)

goto the battle ground, and theres a place to type in the name of who you challenge


----------



## Creamsteak (May 2, 2004)

What the hell just happened? He struck me for 0, then I struck him for 3, then the battle ended but it doesn't say I won or lost. What went on?


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 2, 2004)

Hehe nice fight. I didn't think I'd be able to pierce your Defenses... I gave the money back.


----------



## Creamsteak (May 2, 2004)

Ah, looks like I lost. Also looks like I had to give him 13 gold as his prize.


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 2, 2004)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> What the hell just happened? He struck me for 0, then I struck him for 3, then the battle ended but it doesn't say I won or lost. What went on?



 Sez I killed you...


----------



## Crothian (May 2, 2004)

ya, deaths are rather sudden and confusing it seems


----------



## Creamsteak (May 2, 2004)

Yep... I'm teh loser. I'm not sure whether I should hold onto my cash till I can get gauntlets AND healing, or just front for the healing now.

*Hey Ao the Overkitty*, is that my avatar with different dimensions, or did you have that picture and crop/resize it yourself?


----------



## Crothian (May 2, 2004)

front the healing.....


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 2, 2004)

Hey I just realized that you lose MP's even if you'Re not using spells...


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 2, 2004)

Well, Good night all, for real. See you later.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 2, 2004)

That is your avatar with 90x90 dimensions.

I think it looks very nice.  Course, Black Mage is great.


----------



## Creamsteak (May 2, 2004)

You lose MP from damage dealt. 1/2 the HP damage also damages MP. And the way combat works, it's possible for a character with a defense of a million to still roll a 1 on his defense check, allowing the attacker to deal lots of damage.

The way it appers to work is this: You roll 1d(Strength) and 1d(Defense), then take the first roll and subtract the second. That gives you the damage dealt. So, it's quite possible for a super high strength to deal nothing and a low defense to block it all. Half of the damage also takes away MP, but you can still use spells even without MP for some reason.

I'm not sure what selecting the skills does though. Perhaps they are two different pre-generated dicerolls, so you pick one?


----------



## Crothian (May 2, 2004)

selecting skills?  I don';t recall that


----------



## Creamsteak (May 2, 2004)

I mean "Cleave" or "Lightning Bolt." Type skills.


----------



## Crothian (May 2, 2004)

ah, that makes sense...ya, those are odd.


----------



## Crothian (May 2, 2004)

Are we sure, there's a limit of how many bots can be killed a day?  Cause I just killed a bunch in a row


----------



## Creamsteak (May 2, 2004)

Keep going. I know your around 27, or such.



			
				Error said:
			
		

> An error has occured, the following message has been left below:
> 
> You have gone over the limit of 'Allowed Bot Battles Per 24 Hours'. This Limit Is Set To: 15


----------



## Kalanyr (May 2, 2004)

Gah, all these people alive and wandering around and I need to get 25 more GP before I can afford that darn healing potion (and then wait 5 hours for my money out of the bank to equip myself).


----------



## Crothian (May 2, 2004)

I ran out of life 

those 6 points and 2 points add up.  Actually I tried to face a orc again and he took me down to like 16, and then I defeated about 10 kobolds before they did 16 damage....it was odd


----------



## Creamsteak (May 2, 2004)

Want to borrow my equipment for 5 hours?


----------



## Crothian (May 2, 2004)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> Gah, all these people alive and wandering around and I need to get 25 more GP before I can afford that darn healing potion (and then wait 5 hours for my money out of the bank to equip myself).




I understand, I need lots of money of healing.  I haven't been using the bank I think its better to save up and buy equipment and turn that into money through fighting


----------



## Kalanyr (May 2, 2004)

Sure as long as it won't inconvience you Creamsteak. I'll make sure to give you some of the winnings gotten in that fashion if thats okay with you.


----------



## Crothian (May 2, 2004)

when would be a good time to schedule a tourney?  I was thinking of having one mondoy evening...how does that workl for people?


----------



## Creamsteak (May 2, 2004)

Equipment sent. I can't use it till around 5 PM tomorrow anyway. Just send them back when your ready.


----------



## Crothian (May 2, 2004)

you can always beat up people.....


----------



## Kalanyr (May 2, 2004)

Thanks CS, watch out Kobold, I'll have my revenge now!


----------



## Crothian (May 2, 2004)

kobolds can be tough even with that equipment


----------



## Creamsteak (May 2, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> you can always beat up people.....



 I'm not here to beat up people, not till I'm secure financially and have that coveted Knight job.


----------



## Crothian (May 2, 2004)

That was very Tyke Won Leapish....

THe Sorcerer isn't bad, 260 in 24 hours


----------



## Kalanyr (May 2, 2004)

Yes, I defeated a kobold! That'll teach it to kill me.


----------



## GreyShadow (May 2, 2004)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> Yes, I defeated a kobold! That'll teach it to kill me.




Congrats.  So how easy are the kobolds now that Morrus has made them weaker?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 2, 2004)

Still a challenge, but defeatable with only a broadsword.


----------



## Kalanyr (May 2, 2004)

Oh and Rage hurts. 28 Damage from a raging kobold.


----------



## Eosin the Red (May 2, 2004)

Back from the movies and now I get to have that chain mail. Of course, now I am wounded as all get out.


----------



## GreyShadow (May 2, 2004)

Which is better?  Armour or sword?


----------



## Eosin the Red (May 2, 2004)

I won but now have 3 HP. Ouch!



Sword is better IMO.


----------



## Creamsteak (May 2, 2004)

Armor. Majorly right now. It costs 100 gold for a +50 defense, vs. a +10 strength. However, paying the 500 gold for the +100 strength later on will pay off majorly.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 2, 2004)

I bought a sword first.  It allowed me to go beat up 2 kobolds.  Then I saved up enough for a chainshirt and bought it.  Now I'm back to saving up for healing.


----------



## Kalanyr (May 2, 2004)

I just got floored by my 10? Kobold. Need to buy some healing and go back to Kobold maiming.


----------



## Kalanyr (May 2, 2004)

Oww, that sucked, only lasted 6 Kobolds this time. And I'm now completely broke, heads up Creamsteak, armour/weapons are coming back, on the + side I'm level 2 now so the job wage should help a bit.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 2, 2004)

Hmm... I guess I'm getting behind.  Definately need to heal up and whap some kobolds.  I'm still only level 0.  Poor Ao the Bloody.


----------



## Sniktch (May 2, 2004)

I just went on a 7 kobold tear and got up to level 1, but now I need another Heal potion.  :\  And I want a helmet now.  I notice the gauntlets and some other items disappeared, though...


----------



## Crothian (May 2, 2004)

I went on like a 17 kobold tear last night...it was fun


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 2, 2004)

Congrats, Galen!

Hey, prices went UP!!! We were lucky to deal the deals we got yesterday


----------



## Crothian (May 2, 2004)

ya, and more items to choose from its pretty cool


----------



## LightPhoenix (May 2, 2004)

Especially because you can no longer get that Ring of Strength, very lucky.

Armor is the better expense by far and away.


----------



## Crothian (May 2, 2004)

the ring of strength was just too good


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 2, 2004)

so what happened to anyone who actually had one? (I believe one got sold).  Did they just lose their money?


----------



## Crothian (May 2, 2004)

I don't think anyone had it...Fighter and Gelen were the only two I think that had rings, and both were of protection.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 2, 2004)

okay.

Hmm... I need a ring of protection..........

Too much to buy, too little time and money.


----------



## Crothian (May 2, 2004)

I need a halberd...they just look cool


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 2, 2004)

halberd is a nice weapon.  I want a greatsword, though.

Cause they're cool.


----------



## Crothian (May 2, 2004)

WEll, I finally got level 4!!


----------



## Crothian (May 2, 2004)

I've got a strategy planned, and hlabards are not that expoensive


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 2, 2004)

gah!  level 4??? I'm still just level 0.  That makes me sad.


----------



## Crothian (May 2, 2004)

don't be sad...I went on a tear yesterday fighting kobolds...my kills is very hi

most people are level 1


----------



## Crothian (May 2, 2004)

and I get the good job!!


----------



## GreyShadow (May 2, 2004)

Got toasted by a Kobold again.   Need more gold to heal up for a rematch.


----------



## Crothian (May 2, 2004)

Ya, that sucks and the realy frustrating part of being low level


----------



## Crothian (May 2, 2004)

GreyShadow said:
			
		

> Got toasted by a Kobold again.   Need more gold to heal up for a rematch.




I was able to give you a little money, hopefully that will help


----------



## Creamsteak (May 2, 2004)

Crothian, did you ever get the error: can't fight more bots message? I still get it, and I'm still limited to 15 battles/day.


----------



## GreyShadow (May 2, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I was able to give you a little money, hopefully that will help




Thanks Crothian.


----------



## LightPhoenix (May 2, 2004)

Heh, I'm still trying to save up for some healing and some armor before I can even fight again...


----------



## Eosin the Red (May 2, 2004)

Level 4 Holy Smokes!!!


ENworld was down all night for me


----------



## Creamsteak (May 2, 2004)

In addition to my avatars on page 8, here are the avatars that still havn't been pulled by anyone.

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showpost.php?p=1516521&postcount=159


----------



## MacMathan (May 2, 2004)

Wow level 4. That is damn impressive to us "had one fight and lost" level 0 guys.  I guess this is just like it was for me in EQ some people had 4 level 50+ characters while I never got much over level 35 with my only character.

So what sort of advice can you pass on for getting a character going?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 2, 2004)

Up defense as much as possible, beat up lots of kobolds, I'm guessing.


----------



## MacMathan (May 2, 2004)

That makes sense. I was hoping for some ideas on strategy such as how long do you hang out and work for equipment before taking on said hoard of kobolds?


----------



## MacMathan (May 2, 2004)

Well at least I killed 2 of them this time before they took me down.  :\  That got me about 1/4 though level 0.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 2, 2004)

most of his kills came after he got his ring of protection.  he got his sword and armor before he really got into many fights.


----------



## Sniktch (May 2, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I've got a strategy planned, and hlabards are not that expoensive




Bah - says you   That much cash looks like its ages away to me right now, especially since I need another Heal potion again...

It'd be nice if you made enough from fighting to at least break even on the healing.  I'm starting to think that as time passes that'll be less and less of a problem if I can manage my bank effectively...


----------



## Eosin the Red (May 2, 2004)

I am 10 points from being healed....everyone go look at the thread I started in General and give me your opinion so I can respond.  

j/k.... but it is difficult to resist temptation. Anyone else feel that way? Maybe it is because I am posting more than I normally do that I feel that way?


----------



## Sniktch (May 2, 2004)

It is difficult.  I'm trying very hard to find threads that I can add to meaningfully so that I'm not just posting for the sake of increasing my bank account.  Then its a little frustrating when you read to the bottom of a thread and find that anything you had to add has already been said.  But it has had me exploring more of the boards than usual and finding some pretty interesting threads, so it isn't all bad 

I'm not entirely sure I know what you're asking in that thread, Eosin, or I'd be happy to reply


----------



## Eosin the Red (May 2, 2004)

Aghhhh!!!!!

It is 200 gp for a healing potion not 100....I am doomed!!!

I made 100 but now I am tapped out. I guess I will work on the story hour and the work-work that I have to do  

PS - check out the thread now, I clarified a little.


----------



## Heretic Apostate (May 2, 2004)

Y'know, it might be nice to have people who have lots o' money to lend stuff to the less fortunate, at least long enough to build up some money...

Of course, it'd have to be someone you trust, because Morrus and co. aren't in the business of enforcing online contracts...


----------



## Eosin the Red (May 2, 2004)

The funniest part is that I am the second richest person!!!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 2, 2004)

I think I'm going to save up for a Ring of Protection before I heal up.

Already almost halfway there.  It's a lot of saving to be done.

So, in a couple of days I should be in fighting shape again.


----------



## Zappo (May 2, 2004)

Hmm... the richest people table doesn't count money in the bank. It's a bit silly. Could that be fixed?


----------



## Sniktch (May 2, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> I think I'm going to save up for a Ring of Protection before I heal up.
> 
> Already almost halfway there.  It's a lot of saving to be done.
> 
> So, in a couple of days I should be in fighting shape again.




I'm just going for healing and levels right now, period.  Once I get one of those 200+ gp a day jobs then I think I'll start building up my bank and buying some better items and equipment.  Halfway to level 3 now


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 2, 2004)

Heh.  well... I've got five hours to decide before I collect my salary.

Sides, I look at it this way.  If I buy the item now, I'll save on heal potions and time later.


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 2, 2004)

Heretic Apostate said:
			
		

> Y'know, it might be nice to have people who have lots o' money to lend stuff to the less fortunate, at least long enough to build up some money...
> 
> Of course, it'd have to be someone you trust, because Morrus and co. aren't in the business of enforcing online contracts...



 Make your own damn money! 

(I say that because I had the chance of buying my basic equipement before the prices doubled/tripled )


----------



## Zappo (May 2, 2004)

I think that I will wait until I can afford both healing and new equipment, then buy everything in a bunch and fight a few kobolds.


----------



## Cheiromancer (May 2, 2004)

I think I am going to do the same thing as Zappo.  And I have a friend who I just introduced to RPG, so I might buy equipment and rent it to him at a nominal cost.

You can loan equipment back and forth, can't you?

Is it possible to make a profit fighting kobalds?  Or does healing the damage you lose (even with good armor) make it a losing proposition?


----------



## MerricB (May 3, 2004)

I think it's possible to make a profit if you're
 very high level. 

Cheers!


----------



## Heretic Apostate (May 3, 2004)

Altamont Ravenard said:
			
		

> Make your own damn money!
> 
> (I say that because I had the chance of buying my basic equipement before the prices doubled/tripled )



I'm _trying_. But unlike other people, I don't feel the need to type just to see my opinions on the screen. 

I've got a total of 90 (95 with this post) gold. After two days. After collecting one day's wages (40). Without any interest. So, that means I've made a total of 10 posts, in two days.

Meanwhile, other people are posting simply to build up the cash to heal their characters... I am not allowing myself to do something like that... 

Edit: I'm getting bored of the game...


----------



## Zappo (May 3, 2004)

I post a bunch more since Petz and RPG, but I never spam. It's just that I try a bit harder to find something to contribute to discussions.

 Nevertheless, the point is that there *will* be people who gain money much faster and people who gain money much slower. That's fine, we're not really competing anyway. It's a problem for someone who doesn't post much but wishes to fight much, of course. Then again, these are message boards, their primary purpose is the posting. It kinda makes sense that messageboard activity and RPG activity are tied.

 As for the profit, IMO combat isn't supposed to make you profit. It's what you spend your profits _on_.


----------



## Creamsteak (May 3, 2004)

After a certain point, pointless kobold slaying becomes profitable (except when they rage on you).

And the 15 bot cap doesn't work anymore. You can see by my current record, which is rediculous. I had 1 loss against an orc at the end, but I maimed close to 50 kobolds on one health tank. I've just barely managed to put an enchantment on my ring.


----------



## Crothian (May 3, 2004)

okay, looks like a big Sunday for the game....anything interesting happen?


----------



## Creamsteak (May 3, 2004)

Um... I killed stuff and took their phat loot. Oh, and I count 3 errors on the main statistics page (2 spelling, one grammer).


----------



## Crothian (May 3, 2004)

does one armor still give a 360 defensce bonus or did that get fixed??


----------



## Creamsteak (May 3, 2004)

Highest defense I think you can get is 255. 155 items + 100 enchantments.


----------



## Crothian (May 3, 2004)

look at the banded mail, says +360 defense


----------



## Creamsteak (May 3, 2004)

Heh... damn, I could have bought that instead of the ring enchantment and probably afforded to heal.


----------



## Crothian (May 3, 2004)

Ya, make you almost invincivble!!


----------



## Zappo (May 3, 2004)

And unless they fix it in the next two hours, it will be mine! And then, bots beware! BWAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Crothian (May 3, 2004)

you have that much money?  I'm still trying to get my butt healed!!


----------



## Kalanyr (May 3, 2004)

Yeah , I'm with Crothian, and to make it suck even more I don't get payed for more than 24 hours.


----------



## Heretic Apostate (May 3, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Ya, make you almost invincivble!!



I've seen too many Bond movies to want to say that...


----------



## Crothian (May 3, 2004)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> Yeah , I'm with Crothian, and to make it suck even more I don't get payed for more than 24 hours.




My interest and pay are going to be about the same time tommorrow, lunch time!!


----------



## Crothian (May 3, 2004)

Heretic Apostate said:
			
		

> I've seen too many Bond movies to want to say that...




True and the way this game does combat, any hit can really damage you


----------



## Zappo (May 3, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> you have that much money?  I'm still trying to get my butt healed!!



I haven't purchased *anything* yet save for a dagger (free) and a hat. I'm still at -12 from my first encounter with the Original Dread Kobold.


----------



## Heretic Apostate (May 3, 2004)

@Kalanyr:

I probably won't get any equipment until next weekend (even with the fact that I've posted a dozen posts since last night).

Want a loan to get the equipment, which you can pay me back from once you get paid?


----------



## Crothian (May 3, 2004)

Zappo said:
			
		

> I haven't purchased *anything* yet save for a dagger (free) and a hat. I'm still at -12 from my first encounter with the Original Dread Kobold.




What's your characters name, I'll give you a bit of cash


----------



## Heretic Apostate (May 3, 2004)

If anyone's interested, I'm "Inshallah."


----------



## Crothian (May 3, 2004)

interested in what?


----------



## Zappo (May 3, 2004)

Argh, I'm not high enough level to get the +360 armor. So much for abusing the system.

 Crothian, I am currently sitting on 446 GP so thanks for your offer but don't worry. 
 I have enough money to heal fully and get some decent "tools of the trade" as well. Now I'm going to sleep and tomorrow I'll decide what to buy.


----------



## Crothian (May 3, 2004)

wow, you ar esitting pretty   give me some money, I'll get the abusive armor


----------



## Kalanyr (May 3, 2004)

Heretic Apostate said:
			
		

> @Kalanyr:
> 
> I probably won't get any equipment until next weekend (even with the fact that I've posted a dozen posts since last night).
> 
> Want a loan to get the equipment, which you can pay me back from once you get paid?



 Thanks, but I'll pass Heretic, (I still need to save up enough for healing before equipment is any good to me) (Fear my dagger and hat!).


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 3, 2004)

Yup.  That's a lot of money.

Stick it in the bank and let it acrue?


----------



## Crothian (May 3, 2004)

need a bit of cash?  I can give you some and it should help


----------



## Kalanyr (May 3, 2004)

No thanks Crothian, I'm still a long way off even being able to heal (need another 70 gp and thats after waiting for my money in the bank to come out.).


----------



## Crothian (May 3, 2004)

that's coool and I undstand...I can't wait till I get paid tommorrow for the job...that will sooo help


----------



## Kalanyr (May 3, 2004)

Yeah, the 2nd Level job is going to be a big bonus when it pays, I may be able to whack enough Kobolds to make it to the fairly lucrative Wizard job and after that get the equipment to make it to Knight (from which I will never leave (barring an edit to the job system) oooh so much gold).


----------



## Crothian (May 3, 2004)

I am a knight and first paycheck comes tommorrow......I'm banking some with plans to just let it sit and build interest and investing the rest in heal potions


----------



## MerricB (May 3, 2004)

Heh - hopefully Morrus will come back soon and code in my suggested changes to the job system.

Cheers!


----------



## Crothian (May 3, 2004)

THread needs Closed 400 post limit!!!!

edit: Here there is a 400 post limit, don't know about PbP


----------



## Kalanyr (May 3, 2004)

There's a 400 post limit ? I didin't know that. I think I might need to watch some of my better performing PBP games more closely. 

Or was that just a funny post ?


----------



## Heretic Apostate (May 3, 2004)

Okay, I'm up to 190 gold: 80 from my job (2 days of "healer," though I still haven't cast a single heal spell), 5 from interest (5% x 80 gold = 5??? that's not right...), and 105 from posts.  In three days, I've posted only 21 times, and over half of those since this morning...


----------



## Eosin the Red (May 3, 2004)

MerricB said:
			
		

> Heh - hopefully Morrus will come back soon and code in my suggested changes to the job system.
> 
> Cheers!





OK, I looked throught the last 4 pages and did not see anything. Can someone enlighten me on the jobs proposal?


----------



## Heretic Apostate (May 3, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> interested in what?



In providing charity to someone who, while owning about 5 boxes of RPG stuff (and having had owned over 28 boxes...), hasn't had a chance to roleplay since, oh, 1993...


----------



## Eosin the Red (May 3, 2004)

I just scanned "Fighter" in all his grossness....OMG your ring has speed on it!

You have a spare suit of armor!!!


----------



## Creamsteak (May 3, 2004)

Eosin the Red said:
			
		

> I just scanned "Fighter" in all his grossness....OMG your ring has speed on it!
> 
> You have a spare suit of armor!!!



 Yeah... uhm... I'm feeling buyers remorse on this abusive armor...


----------



## Eosin the Red (May 3, 2004)

The Healing potion giveth and the Orc taketh away   


I thought being able to rage against him would give me the edge, now I have suffered my first defeat!!


----------



## MerricB (May 3, 2004)

Eosin the Red said:
			
		

> OK, I looked throught the last 4 pages and did not see anything. Can someone enlighten me on the jobs proposal?




It was posted on the third page of the Customisation thread; I've modified it and reposted in the Proposed Weapons thread.

Cheers!


----------



## Kalanyr (May 3, 2004)

Those wraith's are quite tough, even with Banded Mail and being Level 6, I still massive damage about 1 wraith out of every 3.


----------



## Creamsteak (May 3, 2004)

For those of you looking for an edge on your opponents for a low low price...

(It's a Banded Mail with the Defending modifier. That's a defense of 85, for the price of 5 gold or whatever the max bid is.)


----------



## Kalanyr (May 3, 2004)

First person to claim it, can have a Banded Mail. No enchantment but its free. I'll donate it to the first person to post claiming it in this thread.


----------



## Kalanyr (May 3, 2004)

As a side note , fully equipped in the best you can buy (not including the Banded Mail), a single wraith proves a decent challenge to me  (and I'm level 17) a wraith definitely isn't level 3.

Edit: Unless I roll really well and kill it in one hit that is.
Edit2: On further consideration, its not putting up much of a fight for me at level 17 decked out, I'm guessing its probably somewhere level 10ish.


----------



## GreyShadow (May 3, 2004)

If the Banded Armour is still available...... I'd like it please.


----------



## Kalanyr (May 3, 2004)

Since no one has claimed the mail yet, it is being auctioned for 1 GP, with the addition of the Defending Enchantment. (And I think Creamsteak meant a defense of 385.)


----------



## Kalanyr (May 3, 2004)

Ouch, oh well close enough, I'll cancel the auction and donate it now.

Sadly cancelling the auction nuked the Defending enchantment, but you probably don't need it.


----------



## Kalanyr (May 3, 2004)

Sorry GreyShadow but I can only give it to someone who's at least level 1, if you still want to claim it let me know and I'll hold it till you make level 1 and then send it. If you wish to relinquish just post and I'll let my offer continue


----------



## Kalanyr (May 3, 2004)

I just donated you 200 GP for healing though, hopefully that will make you're quest for level 1 a little quicker.


----------



## Zappo (May 3, 2004)

Yay! Two kobolds bite the dust, I'm the high bidder in the auction, and I still have a hundred something gold. It's a pity that the third kobold managed to bite off 40 HP in the first round.

 Oh, we _must_ have a Black Mage Hadoken animation.


----------



## Heretic Apostate (May 3, 2004)

I just want to say thanks to Creamsteak for the donation of the armor.

Now I'm off to spam enough to get myself a decent sword, as well as some leftover cash for healing.


----------



## Kalanyr (May 3, 2004)

For those who were intending to abuse the Banded Mail, its been fixed (it's only +60 defense now, nowhere near good enough to take on a Wraith). 

Interestingly the Shield/Offhand Weapon category has just opened up. 

Oh and the dagger price has been fixed, but you can get a club that gives you the same benefit the dagger did for free, I guess the daggers strength increase has gone up.

And it looks like a couple more helms have been added.


----------



## Sniktch (May 3, 2004)

OK, time to finish going for level 3.

I see some of us have gone nuts since yesterday afternoon - 200+ victories??  Oh, my  I got some work to do...

Love all the options that keep opening up!  Can't wait to see what sort of shield or offhand weapons become available  

And I think I'm the high bidder in the auction now...


----------



## GreyShadow (May 3, 2004)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> Sorry GreyShadow but I can only give it to someone who's at least level 1, if you still want to claim it let me know and I'll hold it till you make level 1 and then send it. If you wish to relinquish just post and I'll let my offer continue




Still interested in it, even with the lower defence it now has.


----------



## Crothian (May 3, 2004)

good to see they fixed the banded mail....I did okay with it for a while


----------



## Morrus (May 3, 2004)

Well, with people reaching level 21 overnight, I think it's safe to say that the game balance is screwed to hell. 

Still, we have quite a bit of work to do to customise it all.  I'm fairly happy with the equipment, now - just got to fix enhancements, bot strengths and rewards and healing.


----------



## Kalanyr (May 3, 2004)

If anyone holds a tournament soon and I decide to enter I'll be fair about, I'll enter with no element, and no equipment. Hopefully my observations have been of some use to make up for my ungodly munchkinism.


----------



## Sniktch (May 3, 2004)

Do you think that represents a game imbalance or mental imbalance?  

Seriously, though, with any new game there are always chinks to work out of the system.  It'd probably help if the xp were somehow based on opponent strength instead of a flat progression.


----------



## Cheiromancer (May 3, 2004)

Morrus said:
			
		

> Well, with people reaching level 21 overnight, I think it's safe to say that the game balance is screwed to hell.
> 
> Still, we have quite a bit of work to do to customise it all.  I'm fairly happy with the equipment, now - just got to fix enhancements, bot strengths and rewards and healing.




I suspect the Banded Mail exploit had a lot to do with it.  Though it will be interesting to see whether other folks will have equally rapid advancement over the next few days.


----------



## Pyrex (May 3, 2004)

Gah.  Owned by the Kobold.

Mabye in three or four days I'll have enough cash to try again.


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 3, 2004)

I thought you were limited to 15 bot battles per day ? :\


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 3, 2004)

Altamont Ravenard said:
			
		

> I thought you were limited to 15 bot battles per day ? :\



 That rule seems to have been taken out of the equation.


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 3, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> That rule seems to have been taken out of the equation.



 The rules are changing too much! Gah!


----------



## Sniktch (May 3, 2004)

It does make it a little interesting to keep track of - I'm having a hard time keeping track of what items are for sale, too - Morrus keeps adding more  As for the bot battle limit - that was probably not a bad thing.  At least a limit on how often you can fight a specific bot each day (I say as I head off to trounce the kobold some more  )


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 3, 2004)

A question about MP: Would having 0 MP affect your combat prowess?


----------



## Zappo (May 3, 2004)

Dear Ao, that armor will be mine. In other news, resistance is futile.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 3, 2004)

Maybe, but you're going to pay for it.


----------



## Crothian (May 3, 2004)

wow, lots has happened....need to catch up on some stuff...we ever figure out the purpose of MPs since you can cast spells without  them?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 3, 2004)

Morrus is going to fix the problem with MPs.  Then we'll all have to purchase recharge arcane potions.  Not sure what exatly it does, though.


----------



## Zappo (May 3, 2004)

Jokes aside, am I the only one who feels that the auction system could be better? The best of all would be an eBay-style thing, with auto-bidding and everything, but that would be too complex to code. Still, at least a way to set a closure date, or a time that has to elapse with no bids before it is closed, or something like that, would be useful. The fact that the auctioner can decide to give the item to someone other than the high bidder is pretty unfair too.


----------



## Sniktch (May 3, 2004)

Zappo said:
			
		

> Dear Ao, that armor will be mine. In other news, resistance is futile.




What am I, chopped liver?  Ao isn't the one you need to worry about here  

And isn't that supposed to be our line?  The whole futile resistance thing?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 3, 2004)

Hey Creamsteak.  Any word on when that auction will be ending?


----------



## Creamsteak (May 3, 2004)

Um... no... I'm studying math tonight, and I'll check back on the auction block when the boards are faster. I'll give a warning at least a day in advance though. If I had to make a prediction right this moment, I'd say late night tomorrow.


----------



## Zappo (May 3, 2004)

Sniktch said:
			
		

> What am I, chopped liver?



Not yet. 


> Ao isn't the one you need to worry about here



He's the one whose user name I knew though.  


> And isn't that supposed to be our line? The whole futile resistance thing?



Uh... I've stolen it. Sue me.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 3, 2004)

okay. consider yourself sued, Zappo.  Now give us all your money.


----------



## Zappo (May 3, 2004)

If I wanted to abide lawsuits, I wouldn't have stolen lines to begin with. What would you do? Send me lawninjas? BWAHAHA!


----------



## Pyrex (May 3, 2004)

I'm not sure about lawninjas but I seem to remember a pretty ugly Tax Lawyer Demon being posted not too long ago.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 3, 2004)

I believe I might be able to call in some monkey law ninjas or rat law ninjas, if necessary.


----------



## Crothian (May 3, 2004)

so, how's peoples RPG battles going?


----------



## Zappo (May 3, 2004)

I guess that an infinite number of monkeys can eventually produce all the frivolous lawsuits in the world.







			
				Crothian said:
			
		

> so, how's peoples RPG battles going?



I'm in the middle of a hard one against Ao.


----------



## Sniktch (May 3, 2004)

That auction is too fierce!  I had to drop out and pay for a healing potion instead for right now, but if Creamsteak is gonna leave it up until tomorrow night, I should have at least one day of Knight's salary to re-enter the fray  

Other than that, I'm on a 30 battle win streak or some such, including an Orc I beat up when the kobold line got too long.  Orc was tough, though - don't want to fight too many of those until I can get my defense up some more!


----------



## Crothian (May 3, 2004)

line to fight kobolds?  uck....


----------



## Zappo (May 3, 2004)

VICTORY IS MINE! ...apparently. But I thought CS wanted to end the auction tomorrow. Have you changed your mind or has some bug/unknown feature been triggered?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 3, 2004)

Yup. orchid takes over the computer and the auction ends.

The auction ended early, but Creaksteak was nice enough to send me Zappo's money.  So, is victory truly yours, Zappo?

Well... okay, you got nice armor, but i got a ring of protection out of the deal....


----------



## Crothian (May 3, 2004)

wow, nice


----------



## Creamsteak (May 3, 2004)

Zappo said:
			
		

> VICTORY IS MINE! ...apparently. But I thought CS wanted to end the auction tomorrow. Have you changed your mind or has some bug/unknown feature been triggered?



 I realized that tomorrow I have exams till 8 PM, then I'll likely need to take a college-style break for a day since Wednesday is going to be dedicated to my final Java Lab. I have to actually make something this time... not just the right class files and junk. We have to make a little program where little x's race around a track as "simulated horses"...


----------



## Zappo (May 3, 2004)

You have my money?!

 Well then, I consider my lawsuit paid.


----------



## Sniktch (May 3, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> line to fight kobolds?  uck....




Hmm, seems Greyshadow is stuck in battle and has been before the last outage.  We're stuck without kobolds until he can make his way back and finish beating it up...

Also, apparently all of Ao's item enchantments just disappeared.  Has anyone else noticed this?  Now I have to go to the shop and see if they still have any offered.  If defending disappeared to then Ao definitely got the better deal, Zappo...


----------



## Zappo (May 3, 2004)

It seems to be still defending. For now.







			
				Creamsteak said:
			
		

> I realized that tomorrow I have exams till 8 PM, then I'll likely need to take a college-style break for a day since Wednesday is going to be dedicated to my final Java Lab. I have to actually make something this time... not just the right class files and junk. We have to make a little program where little x's race around a track as "simulated horses"...



What a coincidence. Tomorrow I have to get marked for an orrery where planets fly around the Sun, moons fly around the planets, and you can pilot a spaceship around the system. All in real-time 3D graphic, of course.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 3, 2004)

Yeah.  Flaming seems to have been stripped from the enhancement list.  There is now something named Bull's Strength that seems to do the same thing, but it did not transfer to those that had Flaming items, I'm guessing.

As for exams, none for me, for now.  At least, not until May 22nd when I have my Math concentration Teacher's exam.


----------



## Crothian (May 4, 2004)

it took 2 orcs to klill me...of course the first three I fought the battle was rejected after it hit me.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 4, 2004)

orcs bad.  Ony taken one on so far and I downed it before it could go with my rage attack.  I found that building up rage with Mr. Kobold and then using it on Mr. Orc was rather effective.


----------



## Crothian (May 4, 2004)

well, Mr Kobold is busy right now


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 4, 2004)

Poor Mr. Kobold is terribly overworked.


----------



## Crothian (May 4, 2004)

_ English Accent_

so...spare some change, Governor?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 4, 2004)

gotten yourself all beat up again?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 4, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> so...spare some change, Governor?




Umm.. you've got more cash than me!!!


----------



## Crothian (May 4, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> gotten yourself all beat up again?




The final orc I fought took me from 67 to zero in one fight!! It's not Tyk Won Leap!!


----------



## Crothian (May 4, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Umm.. you've got more cash than me!!!




I do?  How's that happen?  I gave Sniktch like 300 earlier today and that might have been a little much.  And buying the halbard for coolness factor might not have been great.  But I do like my dwarven plate.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 4, 2004)

according to your character's profile, you've got 219 on hand.  you still need cash?


----------



## Crothian (May 4, 2004)

I'm at 0 out of like 180 health, so to heal to max I need 400.....don't worry about, it's just annoying though.  I have cash in the bank, but I want to keep it there to strt building interest.  

Kal is the rich one!!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 4, 2004)

Heh. yeah.  I'd like to keep mine in the bank too.

yeouch.  that's a lot of cash.  guess that's why the larger nasties give more cash.

Fights are probably still a losing proposition when it comes to cash intake.


----------



## Crothian (May 4, 2004)

they are...with the broken banded mail, wraiths were a winning prroposition...now I could make money on kobolds, but they are tied up.  Orcs I can get maybe 4 or 5 before I need healed, so that's no good.  Once I get healed I'm going to try out the Wraiths and see if I can win.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 4, 2004)

once I get healed... well.. that'll be a while.  probably won't be until after the kobold is freed from his epic battle with Greyshadow.  Then I can fight the kobold again.

I'll probably look into buying a shortsword and a great helm next.


----------



## Crothian (May 4, 2004)

you do know that once Morrus gets everything pretty good he's resetting the game?  I figure that will be a hard fall from grace for many of us.  

If I win against the wraith a few times I'll see if I can hook you up money wise.  THat a big * if * though......


----------



## Ransom (May 4, 2004)

Seems the Kobold has been busy all day!
I also noticed that by trying to fight a monster that is busy it counts as my battles for the day!
So now I'm out of battles and haven't fought a single one!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 4, 2004)

Lol.  the game reset doesn't surprise me, but it'll hurt.  Starting over again usually does.

I usually plan for the long term, so as usual, it's hard to break myself out of that habit.


----------



## Crothian (May 4, 2004)

Ransom said:
			
		

> Seems the Kobold has been busy all day!
> I also noticed that by trying to fight a monster that is busy it counts as my battles for the day!
> So now I'm out of battles and haven't fought a single one!




I don't think there's a limit to how many fights you can have in a day...least I've never seen it


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 4, 2004)

Ransom said:
			
		

> Seems the Kobold has been busy all day!
> I also noticed that by trying to fight a monster that is busy it counts as my battles for the day!
> So now I'm out of battles and haven't fought a single one!



 So there is a battles limit in effect again?


----------



## Crothian (May 4, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Lol.  the game reset doesn't surprise me, but it'll hurt.  Starting over again usually does.
> 
> I usually plan for the long term, so as usual, it's hard to break myself out of that habit.




Well, we have a much better understanding of the game and how to do better at the lower levels.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 4, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Well, we have a much better understanding of the game and how to do better at the lower levels.



 We do?  Well.. I know to get items and pump up defense and beat on the poor kobold.  but that is about it.


----------



## Crothian (May 4, 2004)

then perhaps you didn't learn as much as you should have.....


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 4, 2004)

I never do, it seems.

Why don't you enlighten us, oh great teacher?


----------



## Crothian (May 4, 2004)

heck no, I need all the advantages I can get to be master of this silly littel game!!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 4, 2004)

you do not master the game, the game masters you.

There. now I have a shortsword.  Get a great sword and I'll look all pretty.


----------



## Crothian (May 4, 2004)

greatsword is too obvious and expensive, I went for a weapon of a different quality.....

no offhand item yet...I need money....


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 4, 2004)

oops. must be the hunger speaking.  I meant great helm.

"This must be what going made feels like."


----------



## Crothian (May 4, 2004)

going made??  You join the mob?  

I have my crappy helm....


----------



## GreyShadow (May 4, 2004)

Kobold is now free to kill by others.

Kept timeing out, so went to bed.  Sorry about that.


----------



## Crothian (May 4, 2004)

no biggy, it was funny


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 4, 2004)

Ha! I am now a soldier.

Have you been beating on the kobold again?


----------



## Crothian (May 4, 2004)

kobold would only be if I wanted levels, I beat on the wraith these days...I stay about even money wise, but it goes fast.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 4, 2004)

yeah for whapping on wraiths.  Might whap on kobolds tonight.  Might not.  We'll see.


----------



## Crothian (May 4, 2004)

I got up enough money to afford a large shield!!  Next, I hope to earn enough for the best helm!!


----------



## Kalanyr (May 4, 2004)

*ARGH* Righteousness is gone, I lost 3600 GP *ARGH*


----------



## Kalanyr (May 4, 2004)

As a side note the Vampiric Items are WAY overpriced. I'm not going to pay that much gold for something that drains my life when I can get the same bonus on two seperate items for less.


----------



## Crothian (May 4, 2004)

Fighter needs to stop fighting my Wraiths...you high level people need to fight the Troll...or something bigger.  Wraiths the best creature I can take on, TRoll slaughters me.


----------



## Crothian (May 4, 2004)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> *ARGH* Righteousness is gone, I lost 3600 GP *ARGH*




Well, that 3600 was gained in a rather unfair way...but I'm sorry to hear it anyway.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 4, 2004)

That's been happening today, unfortunately.  I've now got a normal longsword and a normal open helm.

And the Mighty Kobold is the best I can fight right now, unless I'm raging.  Then I might take out an Orc in one shot.


----------



## Creamsteak (May 4, 2004)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> As a side note the Vampiric Items are WAY overpriced. I'm not going to pay that much gold for something that drains my life when I can get the same bonus on two seperate items for less.



Check out my pricing over in the other thread and tell me what you think of that mechanic. Check the xls file for the updated prices.

I think that the Vampiric stuff et al are meant to be more costly because they provide a much larger single bonus than the other items. In order to get a +50 per item, you pay a lot more.

And Crothian, I stand no chance against a Troll.


----------



## Kalanyr (May 4, 2004)

The amusing thing is there's nothing really there thats worth replacing it with until the enchantments are settled, they cost to much to be worth it at the moment when they could disappear again. Actually, only 2400 GP of that was earned with Banded Mail.


----------



## Crothian (May 4, 2004)

I was just teasing you anyway...I got a bit from banded mail myself


----------



## Crothian (May 4, 2004)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> And Crothian, I stand no chance against a Troll.




Really?? Wow, I figured by your point you could take one.


----------



## Creamsteak (May 4, 2004)

Wraiths should only be worth 50 gold as well, whereas the Troll should pay out AT LEAST 300.


----------



## Kalanyr (May 4, 2004)

Yeah, I got taken down by a Troll last night and I had my 3 Items of Righteousness then.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 4, 2004)

ick.  those are some very mighty trolls.


----------



## Crothian (May 4, 2004)

Ya, wraiths give out a bit too much gold.  Well, I guess it depends on mwhen one should face them.  Right now fighting them I barely get ahead as healing is just so expensive.  But I havea great helm.  So, I have the best equipment I want (no greatsword, like the halbard).


----------



## Crothian (May 4, 2004)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> Yeah, I got taken down by a Troll last night and I had my 3 Items of Righteousness then.




are you close or is it a slaughter?  I've fought it twice, each time it killed me in one attack.


----------



## Kalanyr (May 4, 2004)

Judging by stats I had slightly more than a 50/50 chance, but it did Rage on me first turn. It's certainly not profitable compared to the Wraith.

Edit- It took 3 turns to kill me.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 4, 2004)

I've run away from the Balrog.  Somehow, when I was setting up a fight with a kobold, I ended up with the Balrog as my opponent.  my surrender was REAL quick.


----------



## Crothian (May 4, 2004)

right, orcs are sort of profitible for me....but it takes a while and occasionally they get in a lucky shoot since I have to go through more.


----------



## Crothian (May 4, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> I've run away from the Balrog.  Somehow, when I was setting up a fight with a kobold, I ended up with the Balrog as my opponent.  my surrender was REAL quick.




But think if you beat the odds and killed it....


----------



## Kalanyr (May 4, 2004)

Mine would be too. 0 GP for almost 400 HP lost is not a good economy.


----------



## Crothian (May 4, 2004)

I'm actually thinking the enchantment that gives strength but you loose HPs is good, saves from having to heal so much


----------



## Kalanyr (May 4, 2004)

Mm goodpoint, but thats largely a product of healing being overpriced at the moment.


----------



## Kalanyr (May 4, 2004)

Hehe, Darn it now there's a queue for the Wraith, someone stole my punching bag.


----------



## Crothian (May 4, 2004)

someone stole the wraith from me as well...but I got my first enchantment!!


----------



## Kalanyr (May 4, 2004)

That would be me, I'll finish this fight and go slay Orcs, they are more dangeorus than the Wraith I think, but I can usually 1-Hit Kill them, so it shouldn't be too bad for me.


----------



## Kalanyr (May 4, 2004)

Wraith is all yours.


----------



## Creamsteak (May 4, 2004)

We need a Goblin for our Kobold. Goblin would be level 1 instead of 0, and would be about 10 points stronger in each stat and +20 health or so. Think that would work? It would give people at low levels some options.

Orc needs to be dropped to 75 strength I think. Level should be bumped up. Wraith gold should be dropped to 50, and they should be considered level 10 or so. Troll still hasn't been slayed by anyone to my knowledge, so we're not worried about that yet.


----------



## Kalanyr (May 4, 2004)

Given that it was a good fight (slightly in my favour) for me at level 21 with 3 righteousness items, I imagine its about Level 21ish now that those items have been eliminated.


----------



## Kalanyr (May 4, 2004)

I'm going to build my rage to 100, Heal to full and go fight Mr Troll. It won't be profitable but it'd be nice to know the wretched creature is defeatable.


----------



## Crothian (May 4, 2004)

best of luck.....I'm still taking out wraiths....


----------



## Heretic Apostate (May 4, 2004)

Two battles against the kobold, and I'm down to 32 hit points (I think...).  Magic isn't that good, is it?

It wasn't fair that, halfway through the second battle, I only had magic as my choices:  Lightning Bolt and Lightning Bolt.

Woo hoo!

Now off to spam to get myself healed up! 

(Maybe I should save up for something bigger than a dagger, huh?  )


----------



## Kalanyr (May 4, 2004)

Actually you should always use magic when it comes up, and the most expensive one too (mana is bugged and not deducted), magic sets some kind of lowest possible value on your attack (or possibly a highest possible value on your opponents defense). Well you should rage in preference to magic or use your limit break but thats about it.


----------



## Crothian (May 4, 2004)

It's odd when the percentages are screwy..first hit wraith takes me down to 6 (I wa injuried going in) and I do zero to him.  Next 5 turns he does 0 to me and I take him out.....


----------



## Kalanyr (May 4, 2004)

Yeah you can take any amount of damage from Opponents Strength-1 to 0, no matter how good you're defence is, it just effects the chance of taking any given amount of damage.


----------



## Crothian (May 4, 2004)

that's what makes the higher level battles so odd, they can turn fast


----------



## Heretic Apostate (May 4, 2004)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> Actually you should always use magic when it comes up, and the most expensive one too (mana is bugged and not deducted), magic sets some kind of lowest possible value on your attack (or possibly a highest possible value on your opponents defense). Well you should rage in preference to magic or use your limit break but thats about it.



Every time the magic came up in the two battles (hardly a statistically valid sample, I know...), it resulted in 0 damage.  I was actually glad to see the kobold use it, since I "knew" it meant I wouldn't be damaged.

What's a limit break?  And how does one rage?  I think my rage got up to about 40%, but I'm not sure how to use it.


----------



## Kalanyr (May 4, 2004)

The limit break is the special move, it shows up when you're at 10% or less of your HP (the same cutoff level for entering battle so you'll never go in with it on).  

Rage can only be used when you're rage is at 100%, it show's up in crimson above you're attack options, it sets the random number generator to at least half your attack.


----------



## Crothian (May 4, 2004)

no ide a what limit break it

Rage can only be use when you have 100% rage...I think it ignores the opponets defense number


----------



## Crothian (May 4, 2004)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> The limit break is the special move, it shows up when you're at 10% or less of your HP (the same cutoff level for entering battle so you'll never go in with it on).




I've never seen it.  I've been down that low more then a few times, huh.....


----------



## Kalanyr (May 4, 2004)

I believe you have your's named Burn From Within Crothian, it should show up above your attack options when your HP are at that level.


----------



## Kalanyr (May 4, 2004)

I have avenged those who died at the hand's of Troll, but I won't be doing it again any time soon, it'll cost me 600 gp to heal from that and it only pays 150 GP.


----------



## Crothian (May 4, 2004)

you beat him though...was that the first victory against the troll?


----------



## Heretic Apostate (May 4, 2004)

Argh...

Did the Jobs page just suffer a nervous breakdown, less than an hour before I was to collect my 40 gold?

Also, how does one un-equip an item?


----------



## Crothian (May 4, 2004)

go to inventory to unequip an item

Wraith now only worth 40 gold


----------



## Kalanyr (May 4, 2004)

Yes it was. 

Doing a comparison of our stats: (First stats are troll's second are mine)
Troll is significantly stronger than me (300 vs 249)
I have a vastly higher defence (200 vs 405)
I have slightly more HP. (300 vs 319)
I have vastly more mana but that doesn't matter much atm. (1 vs 314)
I'm level 23 and fully equipped and have the fire element but with no enchantments. 
Troll is somewhere around Level 20 I guess. Maybe 18 or so if Mana actually did something.


----------



## Crothian (May 4, 2004)

Morrus must be re doing the jobs like right now...


----------



## Kalanyr (May 4, 2004)

Well drat, there goes my Profit, better to beat on Orc now since I can one hit it.


----------



## Kalanyr (May 4, 2004)

Bah, he would do that 1 hour before my paycheck wouldn't he? Darn it.


----------



## Crothian (May 4, 2004)

ya, and the wraith is now worth a little too less.  I think 50 would be good for it, its a bit tougher then 2 orcs


----------



## Heretic Apostate (May 4, 2004)

Anyone need a boost of, say, 50 gold?


----------



## Greatwyrm (May 4, 2004)

Heck yes I could use 50gp.  I've spent the better part of two days now at 5-10 hp.  With the hiccup on the jobs board, it's not getting any better.  I can't believe I lost a job anybody can get.


----------



## Crothian (May 4, 2004)

I'll give you some money Greatwyrm


----------



## Kalanyr (May 4, 2004)

It actually kinda depends, if you're defence focused the Orc is more dangerous because it can potentially smack you for 120 HP of damage, where as the Wraith can only do 90 (and so tends to do less). Given the current item prices you have to be defence focused, then again we seem to have levelled to the point where our attack is high enough to kill the orc before it gets its damage in so its now less tough than the wraith, its kinda confusing, I think mainly because the Wraith has such a high Defence for its attack.


----------



## Crothian (May 4, 2004)

I just walked through about 5 orcs for little damage, one wrath did about 3 times as much to me as all 5 of them.


----------



## Crothian (May 4, 2004)

so, does the clan allow us to do anything cool??


----------



## Heretic Apostate (May 4, 2004)

'tain't much, but I just sent you 50, Greatwyrm.

Anyone else?  I figure that, with the job and interest, I accumulate enough to send out at least 50 a day, without hitting my principal (which is only 200, but still....)


----------



## Crothian (May 4, 2004)

save it, let us big spenders help out the needy...get some good equipment and you can make more money


----------



## Cheiromancer (May 4, 2004)

Did something just happen to the jobs?  I went to check when I collect my salary, and they have all disappeared!

(never mind- I see that this has already been noted...)


----------



## Heretic Apostate (May 4, 2004)

Nah.  I had fun fighting a couple kobolds (thanks to CreamSteak, who lent me some Chainmail).  I got my tuckus kicked, and it was sort of a letdown, after having saved and scrimped for three days.  I'm now down 70% on my hit points, and there's no way I can post enough to raise the kind of money to get healed before my interest wanes.

So, I'm planning on giving it away.  After all, Morrus is planning on resetting the game once the kinks are worked out, so why shouldn't I help someone have some fun?


----------



## Heretic Apostate (May 4, 2004)

*tongue in cheek*

Why no, Cheiromancer, the jobs are still there.  Are you sure you've still got a character?

*/tongue in cheek*

Yeah, Jobs are gone for the moment (we hope).  We think Morrus is working on them.


----------



## Creamsteak (May 4, 2004)

Heretic Apostate said:
			
		

> Nah.  I had fun fighting a couple kobolds (thanks to CreamSteak, who lent me some Chainmail).  I got my tuckus kicked, and it was sort of a letdown, after having saved and scrimped for three days.  I'm now down 70% on my hit points, and there's no way I can post enough to raise the kind of money to get healed before my interest wanes.
> 
> So, I'm planning on giving it away.  After all, Morrus is planning on resetting the game once the kinks are worked out, so why shouldn't I help someone have some fun?



 Where did Russ say that? And why? I don't see how re-starting things is a good idea. I've never seen a non-beta game that had to have a complete character reset after a balance based change. Normally the change itself is enough to effect everyone retroactively (like Kal and myself losing about 4k cumulatively).


----------



## Heretic Apostate (May 4, 2004)

I'm just passing on a rumor I heard in this forum...

If he does or if he doesn't, doesn't matter much.  I can't get into the game, but since other people enjoy it, I might as well help 'em out.


----------



## Creamsteak (May 4, 2004)

Can't get into it because it's simple and repetative, and relatively so-so? Or can't get into because you can't get past that steep initial difficulty curve?

I can't help, nor would want to help with the first. The second I can fix though...


----------



## Kalanyr (May 4, 2004)

Is it me or is Rufus locked in stalemate with the orc ?


----------



## Kalanyr (May 4, 2004)

In RPG news today, High Level characters cry as Rings of Protection vanish!  (And this brings todays total loss to 4400 GP for me. Edit-Since this is more money than most players have seen so far this isn't really a complaint.)

In good news extra items are now available from the shop, but they are all fairly low level. 

Some new enchantments have appeared but they seem to be prohibitively expensive even for me at the moment.


----------



## Morrus (May 4, 2004)

Sorry, Kalanyr!  I decided to go with not being able to buy ready-made magical items, but having to customise and build your own by buying a basic item (a ring, a cloak, or whatever) and enchanting it.  That way people may well create unique items, perhaps sell them in auctions or something.


----------



## Morrus (May 4, 2004)

Incidentally - could you let me know where you're getting all that money from?  There's something unbalanced somewhere, and it needs to be fixed - I never intended people to have that sort of money in less than a few weeks minimum.


----------



## Kalanyr (May 4, 2004)

It was from Wraiths when they still gave 100 GP, I could smack them fairly easily. It's much more difficult now, in about 2 hours, I only made enough to buy Bull's Strength and gave away 400 GP to other people for healing. The 600ish I currently have is backup I always keep so I can fully heal myself if something goes wrong (its been there since yesterday).

Edit: Total clarification: Crothian/Creamsteak/Myself yesterday noted that Banded Mail was bugged to 360 defense, so we pooled our resources and Crothian got some, then we did the same for Creamsteak and myself. We then proceeded to kill the 100 GP Wraith's until we could afford the Dwarven Plate and gave away the Banded Mail (at least CS and I did, Crothian went to bed before he could make enough I think). CS and I also frittered a fair bit of money, I gave a lot away to other people and Creamsteak bough a clan (3000 gp is very expensive for something that does practically nothing).


----------



## Creamsteak (May 4, 2004)

Hey Morrus, instead of completely deleting some items and such, I think it would be cooler if some stuff gets grandfathered in instead. What I mean is, had I bought a gauntlet of ogre power before you deleted them, had you just reduced the stock left to sell to 0, it would have in effect become an artifact item to auction and such. Mayhaps some limited edition items you could hold tournaments for and stuff.


----------



## Kalanyr (May 4, 2004)

The problem is of course that some stuff is out of whack with current costs (the Ring of Protection was far cheaper than getting a +50 Defence enchantment is currently, actually the +50 Defence enchantments at the moment are vastly more expensive than the armour which does the same and they have a HP cost too, I'm thinking it may be a bit overkill on the multiplier for stacking.)


----------



## Creamsteak (May 4, 2004)

I killed the multiplier on my spreadsheet. Made numbers vastly more simple. The only problem is that the -50 health +50 str or defense items come out to a cost of 1600, which seems a little bit high.


----------



## Kalanyr (May 4, 2004)

I'd suggest subtracting the cost of around (75%) +50 Health (ie negatives get a -0.75% multiplier) from the cost of +50 Defense.


----------



## Creamsteak (May 4, 2004)

My formula already assumes the value for hit points is less (^1.75) than the value of defense and offense (^2). I played with numbers like 1.8, 1.9, 1.6, 1.5 and such, and 1.75 yielded the most consistant results from my perspective.


----------



## Kalanyr (May 4, 2004)

For comparison how much is a +50 Health item, and a +50 Defense item without the drawback ?


----------



## Zappo (May 4, 2004)

Limited edition items are a kewl idea.


----------



## Creamsteak (May 4, 2004)

Hrm... at 50 things look pretty far spaced. +50 MP is 900 gp, and +50 Defense is 2500. That's a bit obtuse... perhaps I could work on it some more.


----------



## Kalanyr (May 4, 2004)

Maybe apply a flat multiplier (eg 0.75% or whatever fits) to the cost of health/mp before raising it to the same power as other items.


----------



## Creamsteak (May 4, 2004)

If you apply it last, you get pretty close numbers (75% obviously), and I do like it. I'll play with it a bit. I'm not sure whether it's better to apply the 75% before the square or after, as it throws the numbers in different directions...


----------



## Kalanyr (May 4, 2004)

Yeah multiplying 0.75 before squaring is the same as multiplying by  0.5625 after squaring.


----------



## Morrus (May 4, 2004)

I have no idea what you guys are talking about!


----------



## Kalanyr (May 4, 2004)

Heh, Creamsteak and I are trying to work out a formula for enchantments that makes them more expensive than the basic armour/weapons because they stack, but doesn't make them so expensive you can buy 10 suits of the basic armour for an equivalent enchantment. After we work it out we were going to see what you thought of it.


----------



## Kalanyr (May 4, 2004)

Oh and are there any plans to reimplement jobs at any time in the near future ?


----------



## Creamsteak (May 4, 2004)

Yeah, me and Kalanyr are trying to make an enchantments list/price system that makes sense throughout the game. Here is my original excel file. Hp/MP is Value to the 1.75th power, and Strength/Defense is to the 2nd.

Kalanyr's idea of using squared on both and just reducing HP/MP to 75% might work pretty well too. I've got some interesting items in the attachment, in my opinion. Ignore the stuff after the 3 line break though, that's just there for testing higher end values to see if the mechanics remain stable out to rediculous levels (which they almost never will).


----------



## Morrus (May 4, 2004)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> Oh and are there any plans to reimplement jobs at any time in the near future ?



Yeah, I was going to base it on that list in the other thread.  My current state of health (the worst cold ever!) kinda interrupted that, though!

I'm really hoping that the developer makes jobs do a bit more than just pay a wage, though.  It'd be really cool if each had a special ability.


----------



## Kalanyr (May 4, 2004)

Ouch, colds can be remarkable evil. Hope you recover well.


----------



## Morrus (May 4, 2004)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> Yeah, me and Kalanyr are trying to make an enchantments list/price system that makes sense throughout the game. Here is my original excel file. Hp/MP is Value to the 1.75th power, and Strength/Defense is to the 2nd.
> 
> Kalanyr's idea of using squared on both and just reducing HP/MP to 75% might work pretty well too. I've got some interesting items in the attachment, in my opinion. Ignore the stuff after the 3 line break though, that's just there for testing higher end values to see if the mechanics remain stable out to rediculous levels (which they almost never will).



Looking good so far!


----------



## Sniktch (May 4, 2004)

Ack!  I was counting on my job to be able to pay Crothian back the loan he gave me yesterday.  Without that paycheck coming, I need to make... 70 posts... or else he's gonna break my legs!  Help


----------



## Kalanyr (May 4, 2004)

You owe him 350 Gold ? Ouch, until Morrus finishes fixing the gold value of Monsters even I can't make that much easily, otherwise I'd pay off the debt for you. (Since I lost my Knighthood 1 hour before my gold came in I feel the pain.)


----------



## Kalanyr (May 4, 2004)

Ah, well in a fit of insane generousity, I decided to anyway even though its gonna take me 9 wraith's to get the money back. Enjoy being free of broken legs.


----------



## Sniktch (May 4, 2004)

Thanks, Kal   I'll make it up to you if I can... I was so happy to make Knight, too.  Hopefully we can get healing costs lowered at least until we get that regular paycheck coming in again - I was kind of counting on it.


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 4, 2004)

Hey I lost my job!?! 

I want a severance package!!!


----------



## Morrus (May 4, 2004)

Jobs are back!


----------



## Kalanyr (May 4, 2004)

Hopefully Creamsteak doesn't mind me borrowing his spreadsheet. 

You'll find attached a spreadsheet that lets you compare Creamsteaks original formula prices, the HP/MP is 75% of the value of Def/Str before squaring, and the HP/MP is 75% of the value of Def/Str after squaring.

You can even tweak the 75% to any percentage your heart desires.

Edited because I forgot to attach it.


----------



## Kalanyr (May 4, 2004)

Morrus said:
			
		

> Jobs are back!



 Woohoo, now to go decide what job I want.

Edit: I am the Court Wizard! Woohoo!


----------



## Kalanyr (May 4, 2004)

In further good news, healing has been reduced to 1 GP per HP healed.  (Any chance we can get the same down for recharge arcane ?).


----------



## Sniktch (May 4, 2004)

Drat, and I'm one level away from the second job tier...  time to go tromp a few kobolds - I'm only 44% away from level 5...

Healing prices going down are the best thing to have happened.  Now I no longer need a combo of 40 kobolds/posts per 100hp restored.  A very good thing, IMO


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 4, 2004)

Woke up this morning and noticed my Defense had dropped.  "Crap.  What'd I lose now????"

Poor little ring of protection.  I had just finally saved up for you yesterday.


----------



## Morrus (May 4, 2004)

Sorry, Ao.

From now on, I won't delete items if I decide to get rid of them, just remove them from sale.  That way, people don't lose out.

Your ring of protection, in the new configuration, would be a gold or silver ring with one of the dedensive enchantments on it.


----------



## Crothian (May 4, 2004)

Ya, that ring of protection really helped...bummer....


----------



## Sniktch (May 4, 2004)

Aren't we looking at an eventual reset anyway?  So it doesn't bother me as much when something disappears as I know that once we get the system set we'll all be back to level 0 anyway.  Or at least that was my understanding.

I helped level up the necromancer, got up to level 5 and have a job again, and beat the heck out of the kobold.  Thank goodness healing prices went down, as the little bugger only gives 1 gp now...

Maybe eventually I'll be able to afford more items - its still all being spent on healing right now...


----------



## Pyrex (May 4, 2004)

Morrus said:
			
		

> Jobs are back!




Doh!  Jobs are back but they all start at lvl 1.

Guess it's back to post-for-cash until I can get healed and make another stab at getting to lvl 1.   :\


----------



## Sniktch (May 4, 2004)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> Doh!  Jobs are back but they all start at lvl 1.
> 
> Guess it's back to post-for-cash until I can get healed and make another stab at getting to lvl 1.   :\




On the plus side, healing is now cheap enough that you should be back fighting again much much quicker.


----------



## Morrus (May 4, 2004)

The MP bug is now fixed - I think!


----------



## Crothian (May 4, 2004)

good, thanks morrus.


----------



## Morrus (May 4, 2004)

I've also persuaded the developer to upgrade magic - he's working on an addon right now.  Basically, magic attacks will vary in damage according to the MP cost of the spell itself.  So those people who have MP boosting stuff will find them becoming useful very soon.


----------



## Sniktch (May 4, 2004)

I can confirm that MP is working differently now - I'm now given a message that I don't have enough MP when trying to cast a spell.

On that note, just wondering - don't you think -50 MP for equipping a Great Helm is a little bit harsh?  Especially as you're paying 200 gp for -5 str and +10 def, it seems the MP penalty on top of that is a bit too much.


----------



## Morrus (May 4, 2004)

Well, I was trying to simulate the "Wizards don't wear armour" thing (even thinking of big penalties to MP on other armour) - thus encouraging them to get headbands of intellect, and other magical enhancements.  I'd like to see characters progressing in one of two directions - armoured fighters or unarmoured wizards.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 4, 2004)

Morrus said:
			
		

> From now on, I won't delete items if I decide to get rid of them, just remove them from sale.  That way, people don't lose out.




Good to know.



			
				Morrus said:
			
		

> Your ring of protection, in the new configuration, would be a gold or silver ring with one of the dedensive enchantments on it.




Hmm... okay.  suppose I'll start saving up again.  Hmm... might just go for broke and start saving for Angel's Might.


----------



## Sniktch (May 4, 2004)

Morrus said:
			
		

> Well, I was trying to simulate the "Wizards don't wear armour" thing (even thinking of big penalties to MP on other armour) - thus encouraging them to get headbands of intellect, and other magical enhancements.  I'd like to see characters progressing in one of two directions - armoured fighters or unarmoured wizards.




Aw, no multi-classed characters or armored priests?  That makes a certain amount of sense - are you going to go back and modify armor the same way?  Because my chainmail has no effect on my MP the last I checked...


----------



## Crothian (May 4, 2004)

it'd be nice to get a wider range of monsters.  When one person is fighting a bot, no one else can fight that bot.


----------



## Sniktch (May 4, 2004)

Agreed, Crothian, though that will take time and the Necromancer has alleviated the logjam somewhat.  

More observations on magic:  Now I'm getting options for Horrid Wilting and Meteor Swarm, but I don't have enough MP for those even when maxed and not wearing any armor.  How exactly do the moves get chosen and is there any way to restrict the big spells from coming up when they are more expensive than your max MP?

Edit:  Except now I have 50 more MP.  Morrus must be tinkering with the items again...


----------



## Morrus (May 4, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> it'd be nice to get a wider range of monsters. When one person is fighting a bot, no one else can fight that bot.



Problem is, it's not supposed to be a bot-based game, but rather a player vs. player game (like Petz).  The bots are supposed to be there for when nobody is around to battle.

Also, there's a tendency I've noticed with bots -- earlier today I watched someone battle a bot significantly weaker than themselves about 10 times in a row.  It's kinda like "spamming" the bots; however, when there's no challenge at all, it kinda defeats the point of it, I think.  I'd like to discourage that somehow.


----------



## Pyrex (May 4, 2004)

If they're "spamming" the bot they're penalizing themselves aren't they?

If you can only fight 15 bots/day and XP is based on number of rounds of combat, you're better off fighting appropriate creatures.


----------



## Crothian (May 4, 2004)

there is no limit of bots that can be fought per day is there?

and its a pain to fight people with the boards so slow


----------



## Sniktch (May 4, 2004)

I don't think that bot limit is in effect anymore, Pyrex.

I think part of that, at least on my end, can be attributed to the disparity between the Orc and Kobold.  The Kobold does barely any damage, true, and is not much of a challenge, true, but the Orc hits so hard I can only fight one before I need healing again.  The lower costs of healing have alleviated this somewhat, but I still don't really want to have to pay for more potions after every single fight.

The bot limit or an xp reduction/limit would work, though.


----------



## Crothian (May 4, 2004)

I defeated a troll for the first time in Galen's carrier!!


----------



## Sniktch (May 4, 2004)

The orc has been modified - its balanced on offense and defense now.  It still hits amazingly hard - I got wiped out in one round by it (though I was damaged to 50 hp when I started).

New spells not so good - how do you limit what spells a monster can cast?  A kobold just threw Horrid Wilting at me!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 4, 2004)

I think I'm still in kobold range.  I may be third level, but the kobold battles for me actually still take 8 or 9 rounds to down the kobold.

The orc is a bit too might for me, at the moment.  The necromancer, at the moment, is a good challenge.


----------



## Crothian (May 4, 2004)

Trolls are just tough....I can defeat them but they just hurt me to much if I do....


----------



## Crothian (May 4, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> I think I'm still in kobold range.  I may be third level, but the kobold battles for me actually still take 8 or 9 rounds to down the kobold.




That should help


----------



## Kalanyr (May 4, 2004)

Yeah, the higher level bot's don't give enough gold to persuade you to move on from the no challenge bots.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 4, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> That should help



 Yup. it does.  Thanks.


----------



## Crothian (May 4, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Yup. it does.  Thanks.




Good...we must kill the kobolds!!


----------



## Greatwyrm (May 4, 2004)

Forgive me for not reading all 31 pages of this.  It may have already been discussed and explained, but can we have a 0 level job again?  Pretty please.  I could use a few days of ditch-digging to get some decent equipment.  Right now, all my cash is going to healing potions from the kobold smacking me around.  (That's so humiliating to say.)


----------



## Kalanyr (May 4, 2004)

There there, we've all been beaten up by Kobolds. 

PS-Check your money . I


----------



## AGGEMAM (May 4, 2004)

Admin's and Mod's, why is this thread not closed yet. Please close it ASAP.


----------



## Pyrex (May 4, 2004)

Sniktch said:
			
		

> The Kobold does barely any damage, true, and is not much of a challenge, true




I'm not sure I can agree with you there, I've just been owned by the kobold.  Again.

Someday vengeance will be mine...


----------



## Kalanyr (May 4, 2004)

For a nominal fee, I will avenge those who've died at the hands of Kobold .


----------



## Pyrex (May 5, 2004)

For a nominal donation I'll try again.


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 5, 2004)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> For a nominal fee, I will avenge those who've died at the hands of Kobold .



 There can't be too many of those... Kobolds have like 300 deaths and 40 victories...


----------



## Pyrex (May 5, 2004)

Vengeance is mine!  I have slain the kobold!


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 5, 2004)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> Vengeance is mine!  I have slain the kobold!



 Huzzah!

Has everyone made the kobold his beyotch yet?


----------



## Pyrex (May 5, 2004)

There's probably a few people still having problems.

It seems that the key is armor.  Studded Leather doubles your initial defense for 90.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 5, 2004)

31 of my wins are against the Kobold.  The other two are against the Orc.

So the kobold has been been sufficiently smacked.

Oh, and the level break is pretty cool.  I was able to do it to the Orc twice.  Was lots of fun.


----------



## MacMathan (May 5, 2004)

The kobold still nukes me about 1 out of every 4 fights but I am close to getting a level. If anyone could send 50 gp my way that would be great since the level 0 job has been nerfed bigtime


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 5, 2004)

MacMathan said:
			
		

> The kobold still nukes me about 1 out of every 4 fights but I am close to getting a level. If anyone could send 50 gp my way that would be great since the level 0 job has been nerfed bigtime




Done (but don't tell anyone! )


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 5, 2004)

So, MacMathan, did you have your revenge?


----------



## MerricB (May 5, 2004)

"Your life is too low. You cannot battle in this condition"

Oh... but I have 5 hit points! 

Cheers!


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 5, 2004)

Ahahaha Fear Me Kobolds I'm Going Back In!


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 5, 2004)

Hey, the price of healing has drastically gone down! Woot!


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 5, 2004)

I also realized, when you are in combat, you may press the "back" button on your browser, which takes you to the "Bot successfully created" screen, which redirects you to your current battle, but the attack moves change. Practical (maybe even illegal) when the only thing that's available is Meteor Swarm (250MP) and you have 32.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 5, 2004)

MerricB said:
			
		

> "Your life is too low. You cannot battle in this condition"
> 
> Oh... but I have 5 hit points!
> 
> Cheers!



 Heh.  I have 7.  I know I can take an orc with that.  My Fiery Hug is mighty.


----------



## MerricB (May 5, 2004)

Altamont Ravenard said:
			
		

> I also realized, when you are in combat, you may press the "back" button on your browser, which takes you to the "Bot successfully created" screen, which redirects you to your current battle, but the attack moves change. Practical (maybe even illegal) when the only thing that's available is Meteor Swarm (250MP) and you have 32.




You can also just press refresh.

Or click on the Meteor Swarm - you won't take the action and your action choices will refresh.

Cheers!


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 5, 2004)

Oh. 

Hey, only one person can fight a certain bot at a particular time?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 5, 2004)

Yup.  Just one per bot.  Makes for lines during peak fighting hours.

Could always fight other people, I guess.


----------



## GreyShadow (May 5, 2004)

Just fight the Balrog, he seems to be free most of the time.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 5, 2004)

So... what does the Balrog do with all his free time?

I hear he knits beautiful sweaters.


----------



## Kalanyr (May 5, 2004)

Heh, if you do fight the Balrog and win, you'll be rich. But the Minotaur King is still better value for money.


----------



## GreyShadow (May 5, 2004)

At present the Kobold is better value for money for me.  I survive and don't need so much healing.


----------



## Greatwyrm (May 5, 2004)

Woohooo!  We've got a zero-level job again.  And it's... THE DITCHDIGGER!!!  I now feel as though I've really contributed something to the game.  Of course, I think it was added at the exact same moment I hit level 1, but dang it, I'm gonna take it anyway.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 5, 2004)

So now do we need a level 1 job called "Grave Digger"?  Actually, I kinda like that....

Takes more skill to dig a proper grave, after all.


----------



## Kalanyr (May 5, 2004)

Darn Minotaur King, keeps killing me, every 3rd fight or so.


----------



## GreyShadow (May 5, 2004)

Darn Minotaur King, killing me every time I just look in it's direction.


----------



## Pyrex (May 5, 2004)

Minotaur King?  I'm still having trouble with the Kobolds...

In other news, I'm employed!  *goes looking for a shovel*


----------



## Kalanyr (May 5, 2004)

Yeah, we have about 500 unburied wraiths last time I looked,a grave digger would be good.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 5, 2004)

Well.. it seems I can defeat 2 Orcs before needing to heal back up, if I rage on the second orc and then give him a nice Fiery Hug.

Hit 4th level and I'm over halfway saved up for the Devil's Might enhancement.  That should make the Orcs easier to deal with.


----------



## Creamsteak (May 5, 2004)

I'm now pretty convinced that a multiplier instead of a power won't yield the results I wanted. Heres the updated spreadsheet, and notice that there is a seperate tab for weapons that I've included. Tell me what you think...

*Edit:* Edited to include current Enchantment costs for comparison.


----------



## Morrus (May 5, 2004)

I'm not keen on the way you have some weapons with MP bonuses; I'd rather see magical properties handles completely via enchantments.  In other words, you buy an item and then you get it enchanted in whatever way you like.  When you sell it at auction (or whatever), you can, of course, name it anything you like.


----------



## Creamsteak (May 5, 2004)

What about weapons for Wizard Archetypes then? You'd have to make MP enhancements fairly cheap to make them worth their gill compared to other stats. I think that, at the least, staffs and the bone dagger are warranted as caster weapons.


----------



## Morrus (May 5, 2004)

Well, MP enhancements should cost the same as a STR or DEF enhancement (especially when MP works properly); it's no more or less valuable than enchanting armour to increase your DEF. It's just about where you choose to spend your money.


----------



## Kalanyr (May 5, 2004)

Actually its less valuable, a spell that costs 200 MP is the same as increasing your strength by 200, BUT you lose 200 MP, so since its a pay to renew resource it should be cheaper.


----------



## Crothian (May 5, 2004)

and renewing MP is way more expensive then HP

I fought the Death Knight, the first person to do so.  It lived up to its name......


----------



## Kalanyr (May 5, 2004)

Doing a quick comparison of your stats to it, thats not surprising. 

The other thing that makes MP less valuable than Str or Def is that you lose a chunk of them whenever you get hit, so even saving it for a big finale is an awful strategy. 

(Shrug, I haven't topped up my MP in the last 20 or so battles, too expensive and it gives an insignificant benefit even bugged as a floor on the amount of MP to use magic, before the monster hits you and it goes away.)


----------



## MerricB (May 5, 2004)

Yes, MP don't do enough (yet).

Cheers!


----------



## Crothian (May 5, 2004)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> Doing a quick comparison of your stats to it, thats not surprising.




It was the next toughest creature, so I wanted to see how I stood up.  I actually did well got him down to half HP in 2 rounds and he did little damage to me.  Then I died  

I've not spent a dime on MP for a while.  Too expensive and it just goes away too fast.


----------



## Kalanyr (May 5, 2004)

I see we're taking turns to kill the Minotaur King, so which of us is levelling the other's punching bag ?


----------



## Eosin the Red (May 5, 2004)

I made second level!!

Thank you for lowering the cost of healing!!


----------



## Crothian (May 5, 2004)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> I see we're taking turns to kill the Minotaur King, so which of us is levelling the other's punching bag ?




The Dragon is too tough for me as well.  Its actually weaker then the Death Knight, I didn't realize that.  

WE both are leveling it, or helping it too.  You should be on to tough er monster by now  

Or not.....


----------



## Morrus (May 5, 2004)

Eosin the Red said:
			
		

> I made second level!!
> 
> Thank you for lowering the cost of healing!!



I watched you battling Kobold.  If your DEF is 3 times your opponent's STR, you can't be damaged (I believe); you certainly weren't during that fight.

Going to have to do something about that.  It's too easy a source of XP - a fight that you can't take damage in, but which you gain XP for with every round.


----------



## Kalanyr (May 5, 2004)

Wooh, I just lost MP for summong, but it didn't stop me summong I now have -75 MP, oh and Garen the big meany killed my Wraith Summon.


----------



## Crothian (May 5, 2004)

It's Galen...and your the one who had to use a pet in a battle between warriors...


----------



## Creamsteak (May 5, 2004)

Congrats.

Here's a quick modification of the above list with a "no MP" clause for viewing. I still think that even with MP "fixed" and made so that it effects spells damage ratings, it's still not going to equal strength or defense.


```
[b]
Weapon			Description								STR	DEF	COST[/b]
Staff			A heavy iron-shod staff or simple wooden quarterstaff			5	0	10
Warstaff		A staff with either a bladed or bludgeoning steal head			15	0	55
Magestaff		Forged from enchanted wood to grant magical force			15	15	170
				
Knight's Sword		A well crafted sword often enscribed with a personal insignia		20	0	85
Elven Thinblade		Masterwork Elven weapon used by many different warriors			25	10	185
Championblade		An expensive personal weapon crafted of Damascus steel			60	0	1855
				
Broadsword		Heavier than a longsword, and more expensive				30	0	160
Greatsword		Heavy and difficult to master, but with great potential			50	-15	945
Ogre Greatsword		Massive and unweildy, but able to rend virtually anything		75	-20	1880
				
Halberd			This weapons reach offers some protection and control			15	5	80
Great Halberd		A masterwork halberd with a light metal shaft				25	10	185
Dragonbuster		Similar to a halberd, but crafted with one true purpose			50	15	1875
				
Longsword		The most common sword, used by many warriors				10	0	30
Cold-iron Sword		A longsword crafted of magic resistant cold iron			20	10	150
Adamantine Sword	A masterwork longsword crafted of Adamantine				45	20	1920
				
Shortbow		A well made shortbow that allows attack from a range			5	5	30
Longbow			A larger bow with a greater draw and a better range			15	15	170
Goldstrike		A composite longbow crafted of expensive superior materials		35	25	1825
				
Whip			A weapon that serves offensive and defensive combat strategies		5	10	70
Spiked Chain		Difficult to weild, but great for both offense and defensive styles	25	10	185
Segmented Sword		A sword that breaks into segments to allow whip-like usage		55	10	1885
				
Greatbow		Masterwork bow that has great power but is slower to reload		10	0	30
Oathbow			An Elven greatbow with greater speed and more force			20	5	110
Yoichi Bow		Champion archer's bow with spiritual properties				50	15	1875
```


----------



## Crothian (May 5, 2004)

huh, our duel ended but neither of us is dead......

NM I died


----------



## Kalanyr (May 5, 2004)

Hey, I'm not the one with a defence of 560 something at level 19 . Oh can I get any first level volunteers to helm me level my wraith ?


----------



## Crothian (May 5, 2004)

And you took like 600 gold from me for the vicory...I didn't know I was risking that much


----------



## Kalanyr (May 5, 2004)

Good fight by the way, I just wanted to test out how well a monstrous defense stood up to attack. If you need it I'll send you the gold for healing.


----------



## Kalanyr (May 5, 2004)

Eeep? I did ? Okay sending you 600 Gold back now.


----------



## Crothian (May 5, 2004)

the wraith still did like 93 damage; and you never entered in any cool dialogue.....


----------



## MerricB (May 5, 2004)

How do you summon the wraith, anyway?

Cheers!


----------



## Crothian (May 5, 2004)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> Eeep? I did ? Okay sending you 600 Gold back now.




I got this automated PM

"Kal The Red Mage has won the battle between you two, it seems he/her were too strong for you to handle. This has resulted in you loosing 604 GP from your money on hand and 116 GP from your bank"

It wouldn't be that bad, but the bank money can;;'t be replaced with out resetting the clock.


----------



## Kalanyr (May 5, 2004)

Really, I commented on the final attack, but I guess it went to the end screen before it could be seen. (I kinda forgot about the comment feature in the first couple of rounds rolleyes: at self).


----------



## Crothian (May 5, 2004)

MerricB said:
			
		

> How do you summon the wraith, anyway?
> 
> Cheers!




First you have to buy the ability.  THen you only have the option in person to person combat, not with bots.


----------



## Kalanyr (May 5, 2004)

Okay that really bites, well I'll send along another 200 GP to cover that and the interest lost on it.


----------



## Crothian (May 5, 2004)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> Really, I commented on the final attack, but I guess it went to the end screen before it could be seen. (I kinda forgot about the comment feature in the first couple of rounds rolleyes: at self).




My first comment was about the pet, the second was hoping I'd dame you before I died. .....


----------



## Kalanyr (May 5, 2004)

Well in that case rest easy you did 5 or 9 points of damage (can't rememeber which).


----------



## Crothian (May 5, 2004)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> Okay that really bites, well I'll send along another 200 GP to cover that and the interest lost on it.




don't worry about it.  you and I are the richest people playing.  I just didn't realize it would be that expensive loosing the fight.


----------



## Kalanyr (May 5, 2004)

Yeah, the king of minotaurs is loaded, I've bought 2 Sapphire Enchantments and a Balor's Might today.


----------



## Crothian (May 5, 2004)

and that's why I'll not be dueling you again...you kicked my butt...you should try to fight the bigger bots just to see if you can stand up to them.


----------



## Kalanyr (May 5, 2004)

I think the fact you're 11 levels lower helped me a bit. That and you've bought practically nothing attack orientated. I'll give the dragon a go, I think it'll kill me but the Minotaur King means I'm rich enough to test it.


----------



## Creamsteak (May 5, 2004)

"I've created a monster!"


----------



## Kalanyr (May 5, 2004)

Bah, it one hit killed me, I'm going to full heal and mana up then go and try again.


----------



## Morrus (May 5, 2004)

Post the battle reports, if you can.  It'll be fun to watch!


----------



## Kalanyr (May 5, 2004)

Can we get the price of recharge arcane reduced ? Its going to cost me 900 gold to get my MP up, and it only cost me 400 to get my HP up.


----------



## Morrus (May 5, 2004)

Probably once MP works correctly.


----------



## MerricB (May 5, 2004)

The things we have to do...

Cheers!


----------



## MerricB (May 5, 2004)

Almost going-home time here.

Actually, going to a rehearsal. 

Just a club, wasn't it?

Cheers!


----------



## Kalanyr (May 5, 2004)

Re the MP: Fair Enough: 

And now the Tale of Red Mage vs The Dragon. 

The dragon one hit killed me on Max HP before I could get the battle logs (and strangely it has only 400 Strength, my defence roll must have truly sucked)


----------



## Eosin the Red (May 5, 2004)

Morrus said:
			
		

> I watched you battling Kobold.  If your DEF is 3 times your opponent's STR, you can't be damaged (I believe); you certainly weren't during that fight.
> 
> Going to have to do something about that.  It's too easy a source of XP - a fight that you can't take damage in, but which you gain XP for with every round.





I still only got in 3-4 fights tonight. While I did not get hit often, it was enough that it took the wind out of my sails pretty quickly. The decrease in GP caught me also - I was thinking I had more gold to heal.


----------



## Kalanyr (May 5, 2004)

Just responding to the quote, I looked further at the code, its that by default Defence is divided by 3, before its randomised (an amount between 0 and Defence/3) is subtracted from a number between 1 and Attack. For a normal attack (its Def/7 for a limit break), so Defence is actually inferior to attack. By a fair margin.


----------



## Zappo (May 5, 2004)

Whoa, lots of changes in the last day or so. I was feverishly writing my Iron DM entry, I'll check what has changed later today... (mmm, cheaper healing)


----------



## Kalanyr (May 5, 2004)

Red Mage vs the Dragon Take 3 (This Time I WON)

Kal The Red Mage raged on Dragon causing damage 156 leaving Dragon with 344 HP and 322 MP
No Message Inputted 
Dragon used magic on Kal The Red Mage casting Acid Arrow causing damage 239 leaving Kal The Red Mage with 175 HP and 431 MP


No Message Inputted 
Kal The Red Mage used magic on Dragon casting Horrid Wilting causing damage 0 leaving Dragon with 344 HP and 322 MP, this is because Dragon's defence was too good for Kal The Red Mage
No Message Inputted 
Dragon used magic on Kal The Red Mage casting Magic Missile causing damage 63 leaving Kal The Red Mage with 112 HP and 405 MP
No Message Inputted 
Total Logs: 4 

(I then used Horrid Wilting yet again and managed to win). I however took 302 points of damage AND I abused the mana bug to use Horrid Wilting twice and I came in fully raged.)


----------



## Morrus (May 5, 2004)

Looks like the dragon is more like level 30, then than the 50 I figured it was.  Damn, it's hard working out what level a critter is supposed to be!


----------



## Kalanyr (May 5, 2004)

Well I'm level 33 now, and I have some really good equipment (3 Sapphire Enchantments and a Balor's Might). It's also got a decent chance of dealing 400 damage in 1 hit, because of the unbalanced Attack/Defence damage scheme. I think in terms of being able to consistantly beat it 1 time out of 2, you'll be looking around level 45ish.


----------



## Kalanyr (May 5, 2004)

Tsk Tsk, Morrus, Rufus got caught trying to steal from me.


----------



## Morrus (May 5, 2004)

Could you post the PM you got about that?  I got one telling me the town guard had caught me and fined me 20 GP.  I was just wondering what it looked like from your end.


----------



## AGGEMAM (May 5, 2004)

Morrus please, you bloody well know that long threads are the single most important reason that the server has lagging issues so why on earth do you allow this one to run across the 400 post mark which we already established should be maximum. Although a max of 200 posts per thread would probably enhance performance even more.

Start a new thread already!!!


----------



## Kalanyr (May 5, 2004)

Sure: 



> You were almost robbed!
> 
> 
> The user Morrus (Rufus the Black) tried to steal some of your GP. The Town Guard caught this theif and gave him a fine. Enjoy your day


----------



## Morrus (May 5, 2004)

AGGEMAM said:
			
		

> Morrus please, you bloody well know that long threads are the single most important reason that the server has lagging issues so why on earth do you allow this one to run across the 400 post mark which we already established should be maximum. Although a max of 200 posts per thread would probably enhance performance even more.
> 
> Start a new thread already!!!



Don't be so rude. And I have no idea what you're talking about. You obviously have some admin-based knowledge about the server and policies that have been "established" that I don't know about.

Who decided this 400 post thing?  You?  I don't recall it.


----------



## AGGEMAM (May 5, 2004)

Morrus said:
			
		

> Don't be so rude. And I have no idea what you're talking about.




I'm sorry but I thought you knew, hence my getting impatient as I can't email you to tell it (with email turned off)



			
				Morrus said:
			
		

> You obviously have some admin-based knowledge about the server and policies that have been "established" that I don't know about.
> 
> Who decided this 400 post thing?  You?  I don't recall it.




No. I didn't. Pkitty and Darkness found that performance was enhanced when we slashed the Hivemind threads to a maximum length of 400 posts. Hence the big thread purge, remember?

EDIT: and it's a relatively simple issue really. Each time a long thread is viewed the server has to load the entire thread, and since long thread are also quite popular this quickly adds up.

EDIT2: of course, the biggest problem isn't here, but in the Story Hour forum. But I don't think it's a good idea to set a 'bad' example with this one.


----------



## Morrus (May 5, 2004)

AGGEMAM said:
			
		

> I'm sorry but I thought you knew, hence my getting impatient as I can't email you to tell it (with email turned off)



My email address is remarkably easy to find.  It's on every single page of this entire website.



> No. I didn't. Pkitty and Darkness found that performance was enhanced when we slashed the Hivemind threads to a maximum length of 400 posts. Hence the big thread purge, remember?
> 
> EDIT: and it's a relatively simple issue really. Each time a long thread is viewed the server has to load the entire thread, and since long thread are also quite popular this quickly adds up.



Well, if thread lengths are a problem, then the Story Hour and PbP threads are far more of a problem than this one is.  Implementing a limit would adversely affect them; they're already screaming bloody murder about having email notification turned off.  Goodness knows how they'd cope with a thread length limit too!  Life is so hard for some people ...


----------



## Kalanyr (May 5, 2004)

Actually the thread limit wouldn't be a big problem in PBPs, (less than the lack of email notification), its just a matter of making a new thread at X post and putting a link to the next one at the end of the old one (I remember doing it back when their was a 200 post/thread limit.). It'd be almost impossible in story hour though, since people actually read non-active threads that have 400+ posts, whereas that doesn't happen as often in PBPs (usually only the DM looking back for some important information).


----------



## AGGEMAM (May 5, 2004)

Morrus said:
			
		

> My email address is remarkably easy to find.  It's on every single page of this entire website.




Yeah, my bad. Doh.



			
				Morrus said:
			
		

> Well, if thread lengths are a problem, then the Story Hour and PbP threads are far more of a problem than this one is.  Implementing a limit would adversely affect them; they're already screaming bloody murder about having email notification turned off.  Goodness knows how they'd cope with a thread length limit too!  Life is so hard for some people ...




A quite large number of messageboard limits thread length to 200 posts (actually the excate limit where it starts to hurt is 255 but it's better to be on the safe side).

And yes, I already noted that in my EDIT 2, the Story Hour and PbP forum are the ones needing the biggest overhaul. And it really really really needs an overhaul, if not a general purge.

Haven't you noticed that all Hivemind thread are around 400 posts long? and a year ago they were all around 800 posts long? This limit was introduced as a means to keep the thread length down and performance up.

EDIT: And it's not really a big deal, it's just a matter of writing [continued] in the new thread and having a link to the older one, and having a link to the newer one in the old one.


----------

